# Stihl quality = bad



## Flatie (Aug 11, 2012)

Well where to start... After all the research I had done for a new saw and then finally getting it MS 211 :msp_smile: 
Then getting all the oils/fuel/etc bang on. I get half way through the VERY first tank to have the saw broken to my disbelief...
Every thing is brand spanker's I knew I would need to adjust the chain not to long into the first tank, I was right.... this is where the fun started....:taped:

I adjusted it all up nicely now to lock the bar nut up ...and hmmmmm ok it's not locking up.... I mean I was thinking? Is this some new stihl locking stud that you cant over lock...No no its just stripped cause its threaded into plastic...what? A steel stud threaded into plastic.... to hold a chainsaw bar on? Ahhhhhhhhhh RAGE!!!!! :bang:

"Just for everyone whose going to think ahhhh he's just over tightened it....NO WAY! I was babying this thing! Trust me I'm the one who's always knocking me old man for hogging on bolts/nuts way to much....not me...in fact I've never stripped a thread, if any thing I'm to light handed". 

My old poulan micro xxv which cost $150 was WAAAAAAAAYYYYY better quality. Magnesuim case..... "Sigh" I wish I brought the MS 241 but then again this really shouldn't be happening regardless....I mean hell I shouldn't be posting this right now it's a F**King STIHL!!! 
My old man was laughing that his Chinese piece of crap is still golden after many yearssssssssss...yet what 20mins and mines a piece of turd...... TOTAL DISBELIEF...still cant believe it....  

What a crap design... BUYERS BEWARE


----------



## deye223 (Aug 11, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 11, 2012)

Well troll all I can say is that you bought a cheapo saw and expected something else.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 12, 2012)

You got a warranty? I'm sure they'll make it right. The Homeowner Husky models are threaded into plastic too. My advice is take it back and have it repaired under warranty, sell it, and buy a ms241 like you mentioned.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Well troll all I can say is that you bought a cheapo saw and expected something else.



You sir are retarded plain and simple. $800 is hardly cheapo. Its not pro but I could go down to bunnings and get me a "cheapo" $250 dollar crap saw. 
Go on go back under your lil rock you came from.


----------



## Justsaws (Aug 12, 2012)

211=crappy, thought by now everybody knew that. Anything smaller than the 441 should be purchased from a different company. The name of the brand does not mean anything, Stihl has made some serious junk and continues to do so today, and yes your 211 is junk. In case anyone missed it the 211 is junk, just want to be clear about that.


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 12, 2012)

In case you hadn't figured it out, you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 12, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> You sir are retarded plain and simple. $800 is hardly cheapo. Its not pro but I could go down to bunnings and get me a "cheapo" $250 dollar crap saw.
> Go on go back under your lil rock you came from.



I have a feeling you won't be here very long. Yeah sure go on down to bunnings. I don't know what bunnings is but I guess they know you there. Retarded? Maybe a little but that just means I can some benefits that the rest of you can't. Besides I can feed myself. But what about you? You ruined a new saw. A cheapo saw.


----------



## SilverKing (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> You sir are retarded plain and simple. $800 is hardly cheapo. Its not pro but I could go down to bunnings and get me a "cheapo" $250 dollar crap saw.
> Go on go back under your lil rock you came from.



$800 for a 211?Damn I can buy a 440 for that


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 12, 2012)

If you want to judge Stihl quality from a product at the bottom of the homeowner range, maybe you should go get a Craftsman or something. The saw should have a three year warranty, take it back to the dealer and they'll make it right.
I do remember hearing of Stihl having a deal where you could upgrade to a more powerful model within the first 30 days, and only have to pay the difference in cost between the two. Not sure if that was a one-off thing though..


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> You sir are retarded plain and simple. $800 is hardly cheapo. Its not pro but I could go down to bunnings and get me a "cheapo" $250 dollar crap saw.
> Go on go back under your lil rock you came from.



I just nuked half your rep for that. I don't send out red very often. 

I'll make this plain and simple. Don't talk to folks here like that. If you aren't capable of that then by all means leave 

i'm sure not a soul gives a flying heap about your saw now.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 12, 2012)

In the USofA a MS 211 is $299 for the same $$ you can get a MS 250 and with a muff mods its a pretty good little saw with decent power for its size. After the 250 you jump up $300 to a 261.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I have a feeling you won't be here very long. Yeah sure go on down to bunnings. I don't know what bunnings is but I guess they know you there. Retarded? Maybe a little but that just means I can some benefits that the rest of you can't. Besides I can feed myself. But what about you? You ruined a new saw. A cheapo saw.




You said it "retarded" though in your case I would say ALOT. "means I can some benefits" You took english right? Maybe you should go back to school... Why feed yourself your prolly a fat tard anyways by the sounds of it. I prolly wont be here so long.... get a life its a chainsaw forum...I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> In the USofA a MS 211 is $299 for the same $$ you can get a MS 250 and with a muff mods its a pretty good little saw with decent power for its size. After the 250 you jump up $300 to a 261.[/QUOTE
> 
> The 231, 251 are all plastic fantastic. Good I guess... I guess its why they have two stud bolts in case if one strips....It will. Cant believe the Micro is 30 years old and still a better "cheapo"


----------



## Rokon (Aug 12, 2012)

SilverKing said:


> $800 for a 211?Damn I can buy a 440 for that



The saw was $299.00, but the matching Justin Bieber chaps were $501.00!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> I just nuked half your rep for that. I don't send out red very often.
> 
> I'll make this plain and simple. Don't talk to folks here like that. If you aren't capable of that then by all means leave
> 
> i'm sure not a soul gives a flying heap about your saw now.



Care? My beef is with STIHL I'll voice how I feel about it plain and simple.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 12, 2012)

Everything made 30 years ago was made better than it is today they didn't have the technology but were built solid.


----------



## SilverKing (Aug 12, 2012)

Rokon said:


> The saw was $299.00, but the matching Justin Bieber chaps were $501.00!!! :msp_thumbsup:



Another bad case of paying for a name


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 12, 2012)

LOL!!! OP got nuked!!!!!


----------



## ckelp (Aug 12, 2012)

wow that's called two steps from getting banned :taped:

edit: i was talking to you flatie...


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 12, 2012)

I just blitzed the rest of your rep mate, you don't come on here b*tching about a broken saw and then start laying into guys because they aren't feeling sorry for you.

If you actually do have something better to do I suggest you go and do it


----------



## ckelp (Aug 12, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> I just blitzed the rest of your rep mate, you don't come on here b*tching about a broken saw and then start laying into guys because they aren't feeling sorry for you.
> 
> If you actually do have something better to do I suggest you go and do it





Ameinumpkin2:


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> I just blitzed the rest of your rep mate, you don't come on here b*tching about a broken saw and then start laying into guys because they aren't feeling sorry for you.
> 
> If you actually do have something better to do I suggest you go and do it



So what? Feel big for it? Blitz away.
I think you'll find the troll comment was unnecessary so I stood my ground. I didn't come here for sympathy I came here to show my disgust in a product with a good name.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 12, 2012)

Kiwi fight!


----------



## sodbreaker (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> So what? Feel big for it? Blitz away.
> I think you'll find the troll comment was unnecessary so I stood my ground. I didn't come here for sympathy I came here to show my disgust in a product with a good name.



Okay I'll bite....
First off what did you expect for a homeowner saw.

Second every brand be it, stihl husky ford doge chevy IH John deere, etc. has had a bad product every now and then becuae the QC Inspector fell asleep. You don't judge an entire brand becuase of one fluke


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 12, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

sodbreaker said:


> Okay I'll bite....
> First off what did you expect for a homeowner saw.
> 
> Second every brand be it, stihl husky ford doge chevy IH John deere, etc. has had a bad product every now and then becuae the QC Inspector fell asleep. You don't judge an entire brand becuase of one fluke



True "but" the micro XXV $150 was sold as a one season saw... 30 years later. $800 is hardly that cheap. Don't get me wrong I love STIHL as a brand that's why I chose it in the first place just...come on 20 mins... I don't even know if it was 20 mins... It is meant to cut wood isn't it? Or is it a $800 bread knife? 

You are right though there is the one that gets made with a defect or over tightened from the machine which manufactures it, you also wouldn't pick up the defect on the QC bench. I guess I got the short straw here.
It is a poor design in regards with the stud retention. No question.


----------



## quotejso2 (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> Well where to start... After all the research I had done for a new saw and then finally getting it MS 211 :msp_smile:
> Then getting all the oils/fuel/etc bang on. I get half way through the VERY first tank to have the saw broken to my disbelief...
> Every thing is brand spanker's I knew I would need to adjust the chain not to long into the first tank, I was right.... this is where the fun started....:taped:
> 
> ...





Same thing happened on my echo cs-310, but amazingly it was the stud that stripped not the plastic. Oh well just shell out 1600 next time and you will be fine. Maybe you can epoxy it. Or just return it why so upset just fix problem.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> I just blitzed the rest of your rep mate, you don't come on here b*tching about a broken saw and then start laying into guys because they aren't feeling sorry for you.
> 
> If you actually do have something better to do I suggest you go and do it


I believe I just put him in the negative with my bad rep lol.


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 12, 2012)

i've never owned a 211, but most of the stihl homeowner saws are very formidable saws imo.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

There are alot of people on here that would be more than happy to help you. There is no reason to come on here and talk to people like that. You might as well just not sign back on here cause your not gonna get any kind of help now. Have a good day and hope your life gets brighter.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> i've never owned a 211, but most of the stihl homeowner saws are very formidable saws imo.


Ive never owned one but I know a couple guys who do and Ive ran one a couple times. Not a bad saw for what it is.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> There are alot of people on here that would be more than happy to help you. There is no reason to come on here and talk to people like that. You might as well just not sign back on here cause your not gonna get any kind of help now. Have a good day and hope your life gets brighter.



I never asked for help to begin with.. I was merely voicing my disgust in a fault. I dear say others will read this and be a lot more aware of this "Silly" design fault. So yes it does make my day brighter knowing that


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> I never asked for help to begin with.. I was merely voicing my disgust in a fault. I dear say others will read this and be a lot more aware of this "Silly" design fault. So yes it does make my day brighter knowing that


Bud Ireally dont think you understand how many 211's are out there without any problems. If I was you Id bring yours back to the dealer and demand a new one. I think youll find you just got a bad one but whatever.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Bud Ireally dont think you understand how many 211's are out there without any problems. If I was you Id bring yours back to the dealer and demand a new one. I think youll find you just got a bad one but whatever.



I actually had pretty much the same issue with my 211 the day I bought it. I tried to remove the bar nut, and the bar stud came with it. No big deal I separated the two and put some Loctite on the stud and it hasn't given me any issues since, and I do like the saw for what it is. With that said, yes Stihl over charges for these cheaply made saws that aren't that much better than a $100 Poulan, stamped rod and all.

opcorn:


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Bud Ireally dont think you understand how many 211's are out there without any problems. If I was you Id bring yours back to the dealer and demand a new one. I think youll find you just got a bad one but whatever.



True and I will be.
How long will it last even with it repaired?? 
What I am saying is not only the 211, the 231, 251 all have this potential to strip the threads. You can imagine the disappointment as I was very happy with it till this. I wouldn't get the 231 or 251. Steel bolts threading into plastic has a limited time span on every occasion. They might as well put plastic nuts on it to boot


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> True and I will be.
> How long will it last even with it repaired??
> What I am saying is not only the 211, the 231, 251 all have this potential to strip the threads. You can imagine the disappointment as I was very happy with it till this. I wouldn't get the 231 or 251. Steel bolts threading into plastic has a limited time span on every occasion. They might as well put plastic nuts on it to boot


I understand your aggrivation. They may install a oversized bar stud, if it was me Id demand a new saw. Just dont call senior members here retarded cause they are anything but retarded. Thanks.


----------



## gmax (Aug 12, 2012)

I wouldn't blame "design fault" there's plenty of saws around with that design, it's either a manufacturing defect or abuse. 
With a little more research the OP could have bought a new Dolmar vertical split mag case with removable cylinder saw, for less money.
Take the saw back to the dealer and let us know what the outcome is.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> True and I will be.
> How long will it last even with it repaired??
> What I am saying is not only the 211, the 231, 251 all have this potential to strip the threads. You can imagine the disappointment as I was very happy with it till this. I wouldn't get the 231 or 251. Steel bolts threading into plastic has a limited time span on every occasion. They might as well put plastic nuts on it to boot



Just to let you know most new pro saws have fasteners threaded into plastic. I've even had metal inserts made to fix the issues, this was on an old 084, I've had issues with other makes as well. IMHO they should all have metal inserts molded into the plastic.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I understand your aggrivation. They may install a oversized bar stud, if it was me Id demand a new saw. Just dont call senior members here retarded cause they are anything but retarded. Thanks.



My opinion on that matter stays the same. Troll wasn't called for I stood my ground. umpkin2:


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Just to let you know most new pro saws have fasteners threaded into plastic. I've even had metal inserts made to fix the issues, this was on an old 084, I've had issues with other makes as well. IMHO they should all have metal inserts molded into the plastic.



Exactly! This is the design I haven't a clue why they didn't use. Perhaps more repairs more $$$ for them. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> Exactly! This is the design I haven't a clue why they didn't use. Perhaps more repairs more $$$ for them. :rolleyes2:



It's cheaper and easier to make the plastic without the inserts, and most of the time it works fine without them. Every manufacture figures in an acceptable failure rate anyway.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> It's cheaper and easier to make the plastic without the inserts, and most of the time it works fine without them. Every manufacture figures in an acceptable failure rate anyway.



True. Dubious is what I would use. 
I'll be very interested to see what they say on the matter. Thanks for your oil info Andy. I went bel-ray H1R


----------



## Dr Dubbya (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> You sir are retarded plain and simple. $800 is hardly cheapo. Its not pro but I could go down to bunnings and get me a "cheapo" $250 dollar crap saw.
> Go on go back under your lil rock you came from.





Flatie said:


> You said it "retarded" though in your case I would say ALOT. "means I can some benefits" You took english right? Maybe you should go back to school... Why feed yourself your prolly a fat tard anyways by the sounds of it. I prolly wont be here so long.... get a life its a chainsaw forum...I have better things to do with my time.



You come to a new to you forum and instantly start dishing out unnesseccary negative comments towards members that would actually try to help you had you not said those things. It is blatantly obvious that you are merely trying to start a fight. You get what you pay for in all things and this is simply another example. I wish you the best of luck with your pursuit of the perfectly made cheap saw. Please leave the negative commentary out as its really no fun to read and detracts from the family quality that this forum represents.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

Dr Dubbya said:


> You come to a new to you forum and instantly start dishing out unnesseccary negative comments towards members that would actually try to help you had you not said those things. It is blatantly obvious that you are merely trying to start a fight. You get what you pay for in all things and this is simply another example. I wish you the best of luck with your pursuit of the perfectly made cheap saw. Please leave the negative commentary out as its really no fun to read and detracts from the family quality that this forum represents.



Perhaps you're the type of person who just takes negative comments from others and just say nothing. I sure don't. Thank you.


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> I never asked for help to begin with.. I was merely voicing my disgust in a fault. I dear say others will read this and be a lot more aware of this "Silly" design fault. So yes it does make my day brighter knowing that


I am going to buy one now to see if it was as bad as you say. I will be smiling when the bar stud free spins and i am looking at the 6 pack of ultra i bought to get my 2 year WARRANTY. and cranking the truck to take it back.Your dealer will correct this, all brands have a lemon sometimes,sorry about your luck PS I will check the bar studs before i leave the lot ,because its fixing to go thru hell trying to make it quit.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> I am going to buy one now to see if it was as bad as you say. I will be smiling when the bar stud free spins and i am looking at the 6 pack of ultra i bought to get my 2 year WARRANTY. and cranking the truck to take it back.Your dealer will correct this, all brands have a lemon sometimes,sorry about your luck PS I will check the bar studs before i leave the lot ,because its fixing to go thru hell trying to make it quit.



Hahaha :msp_tongue: 
Yes do check the stud! In fact tighten it up in the shop, just wait for a bit of a pinch if you don't get one you'll know why :msp_w00t:


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> Well where to start... After all the research I had done for a new saw and then finally getting it MS 211 :msp_smile:



What kind of research have you done to go and buy the 211 for $800? :msp_w00t:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 12, 2012)

T0RN4D0 said:


> What kind of research have you done to go and buy the 211 for $800? :msp_w00t:



$800 NZD is the shelf price here


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 12, 2012)

$299.00 here with 16 in bar.I have a new b&c so maybe pho will be a little cheaper and a 9 pin .325. rim to break it in good with!


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 12, 2012)

HMMMM; Ive sent boxes of stuff downunder that was worth a few hundered $$$ and it didnt cost me $400 shipping - just saying


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Picked your rep back up for you Flatie for having the balls to say it how you see it in a hall that can be full of chum huggers (putting it nicely)! Not noticing he didn't start the name calling being a perfect example!

If the 211 is a piece of ####, it's a piece of ####! It doesn't matter what grade/brand of saw, it should work/be reliable if he's paying $800 for thing, he is entitled to expect some reliability.

Some think you should be born knowing saws like the 211 is a piece of ####! 

Cheers mate.


----------



## thehotrodpig (Aug 12, 2012)

*I have to agree*

As a new guy here as well I have to agree. The OP did not start that fight. The troll comment was uncalled for. These forums are supposed to be for guys to learn. Treating someone like a jerk because they did not know that a Stihl was junk is at minimum rude and pretty obstanant. There are obviously some very knowledgable folks on here. Hopefully most of them choose to educate instead of insult. Flame away....


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Aug 12, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> $800 NZD is the shelf price here



I get that, shelf prices around here are not the same as in US also. What i don't get is why would you buy it at that shelf price.




AUSSIE1 said:


> If the 211 is a piece of ####, it's a piece of ####! It doesn't matter what grade/brand of saw, *it should work/be reliable if he's paying $800 for thing, he is entitled to expect some reliability.*



This reads (to me) like it should be three times more reliable than the ones bought in US. If something costs a lot it does not automatically make it a high quality product. Yes, a high quality product will cost a lot, but it doesn't work vice-versa. Your $800 saw is a $300 saw regardless of what you paid for it. I don't know about other brands pricing but i'm certain that is not a best buy. If all else fails, you could import new pro grade saw for that kind of green. 


Anyways the dealer should make it right and the saw will probably serve its purpose.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 12, 2012)

T0RN4D0 said:


> I get that, shelf prices around here are not the same as in US also. What i don't get is why would you buy it at that shelf price.



It may be more expensive than what you pay, but that applies across the entire range so the price is relative. For example, it is a bit under a third of the price of a new 660. I gather its about the same in the US, but someone else will no more about that.




T0RN4D0 said:


> This reads (to me) like it should be three times more reliable than the ones bought in US. If something costs a lot it does not automatically make it a high quality product. Yes, a high quality product will cost a lot, but it doesn't work vice-versa. Your $800 saw is a $300 saw regardless of what you paid for it. I don't know about other brands pricing but i'm certain that is not a best buy. If all else fails, you could import new pro grade saw for that kind of green.



That $800 saw is a $800 saw in New Zealand, regardless of what it goes for elsewhere, and how can you be certain it's a bad deal if you know nothing of the pricing?.
And as for importing, yes it is cheaper but you certainly cannot import a pro-grade Stihl here for $800. Some import tariffs apply and last time I looked into it the process wasn't exactly straightfoward. Combine that with a lack of warranty and the hassle of getting someone to buy a saw for you, box it up and ship it; its hardly worth the extra effort for most saws.



T0RN4D0 said:


> Anyways the dealer should make it right and the saw will probably serve its purpose.



I checked earlier and it should have a 2 year warranty, all going well the dealer should be able to sort it no problem


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> And as for importing, yes it is cheaper but you certainly cannot import a pro-grade Stihl here for $800. Some import tariffs apply and last time I looked into it the process wasn't exactly straightfoward. Combine that with a lack of warranty and the hassle of getting someone to buy a saw for you, box it up and ship it; its hardly worth the extra effort for most saws.
> 
> Tell me about it!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

I guess everyone who joins this site should "bow down" to "senior members" WTF? LOL

I think someone is wearing there "arboristsite mvp" as a cape lol. :msp_rolleyes:

If i am a "senior member" doesnt make me any better then someone with one post, or someone who has never heard of this site for that matter, some people need to be slapped.


----------



## greendohn (Aug 12, 2012)

*EASY!! Steady now, fellas,,,*

Come on now guys, take it easy on him. So he opens with a rant and ya'll kick him when he's down. Heck my panties would be in a bunch if'n my new saw went south on me while on the 1st tank. Maybe he ham-fisted his wrench,,maybe is was a defect, I dunno. Perhaps it's 'cause he's new.

Hell, I didn't know The funny lookin' "orange" saws were the same manufacture of the best looking, most dependable red and black saws on the planet 'till I came on here!!:msp_w00t: This place is the best.

If you good people will join me in hoping the poor guy gets the shortcomings ironed out with his new saw, then maybe the world will be a better place !?! 

Peace


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Might be a little off subject, but i hear people from nz and aus dislike each other? are you guys conflicted?


----------



## GoRving (Aug 12, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## spacemule (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I guess everyone who joins this site should "bow down" to "senior members" WTF? LOL


Though shalt not disrespect thy god the Stihl.


----------



## ford832 (Aug 12, 2012)

thehotrodpig said:


> Treating someone like a jerk because they did not know that a Stihl was junk



It's justified.I always thought everyone knew that,regardless of their experience level.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Might be a little off subject, but i hear people from nz and aus dislike each other? are you guys conflicted?



Haha not at all! Have you not heard of the anzacs? I have alot of aussie mates. We like to give each other a rev with sports etc, but there a damn good bunch :msp_biggrin:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> Haha not at all! Have you not heard of the anzacs? I have alot of aussie mates. We like to give each other a rev with sports etc, but there a damn good bunch :msp_biggrin:



They like us so much they even tried including our olympic medals in their tally last week :msp_biggrin:. 


But yea they're a solid bunch, most of what you hear is probably nothing more than banter.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Seems like either place would be a good place to live, except your governments taking gun rights. just hoping we cant keep ours here.


----------



## Fedaburger (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie sorry to here about your saw if that happend to me I would have been hot too. But the homeowner Stihls are decent saws and when Stihl fixes your saw I'm sure it will last a good ling time. :msp_smile:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Seems like either place would be a good place to live, except your governments taking gun rights. just hoping we cant keep ours here.



Our gun laws are fine, not nearly as restrictive as Aussie but at the same time theres enough checks and balances that your average head case will never hold a firearms license


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> Our gun laws are fine, not nearly as restrictive as Aussie but at the same time theres enough checks and balances that your average head case will never hold a firearms license



i guess its an american thing, you just wouldnt understand :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> i guess its an american thing, you just wouldnt understand :msp_biggrin:



Its well known you love your weapons :msp_biggrin:

Speaking of which the trap shooting at the olympics was good to watch! Love a good shottie :wink2:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> i guess its an american thing, you just wouldnt understand :msp_biggrin:



I'm aware of the american views on gun ownership, theres some ridiculous arguments both for and against. Thats a discussion for another place though I think


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> I'm aware of the american views on gun ownership, theres some ridiculous arguments both for and against. Thats a discussion for another place though I think



I will go against my better judgement and agree. But there are no bad arguments for gun ownership :msp_biggrin:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> Its well known you love your weapons :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Speaking of which the trap shooting at the olympics was good to watch! Love a good shottie :wink2:



Oh for a DT10 and the money to use it every weekend..


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I will go against my better judgement and agree. But there are no bad arguments for gun ownership :msp_biggrin:



Amen brother!


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 12, 2012)

Ignoring the unfortunate name calling and brand fan-boy passions, IMO the bar studs screwed into plastic is a major design fault. I would never have one simply for that reason. I know they all use some screws threaded directly into the plastic, but let's be serious - these are bar studs. Cheap plastic Poulans have bolts through the plastic for the bar studs. I suspect Stihl has trouble with profit margin on the lower end stuff and has to cut costs more - threading the studs in from the outside is going to be cheaper and faster in production than fishing them in through the oil tank.

Personally, I was going to recommend you look at the Talon stuff, but it looks like the web site is no longer active. Some of those are old McCulloch designs like my SE2012s, some are RedMax based - bar studs right into magnesium on both. 

Finally, this is a known problem for them and I've read they have an oversize stud kit to fix it - It'll probably be fine once that repair is made.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Ignoring the unfortunate name calling and brand fan-boy passions, IMO the bar studs screwed into plastic is a major design fault. I would never have one simply for that reason. I know they all use some screws threaded directly into the plastic, but let's be serious - these are bar studs. Cheap plastic Poulans have bolts through the plastic for the bar studs. I suspect Stihl has trouble with profit margin on the lower end stuff and has to cut costs more - threading the studs in from the outside is going to be cheaper and faster in production than fishing them in through the oil tank.
> 
> Personally, I was going to recommend you look at the Talon stuff, but it looks like the web site is no longer active. Some of those are old McCulloch designs like my SE2012s, some are RedMax based - bar studs right into magnesium on both.
> 
> Finally, this is a known problem for them and I've read they have an oversize stud kit to fix it - It'll probably be fine once that repair is made.



I think stihl makes an amazing profit on cheap homeowner saws. probably more so then pro saws.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> I think stihl makes an amazing profit on cheap homeowner saws. probably more so then pro saws.



You're probably right there, if they're cheaper to build and aren't designed to last as long as pro saws there must be a better margin in there somewhere


----------



## Fedaburger (Aug 12, 2012)

Almost everything made today is corner cutter technology. And if a fella doesn't have any marmack,duck tape, and some good old fashioned JB-weld, he might be lookin at a little downtime every now and again. What's the saying if it ain't one thing it's another. It never ends.


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 12, 2012)

I hate to say it, but cost is usually not that strongly related to price. I don't think it costs them much more to make a pro saw than a plastic homeowner saw. The labor costs for the mag parts are probably more, but then again most of those operations are automated. 

A good example is displacement - why does a larger displacement version of a basic design cost more than a smaller one? Do you think the parts and assembly costs are any different? Of course not, but you will pay more for it.

If you include all Husqvarna's brands I assume their volume is much higher than Stihl - perhpas I'm wrong on that - but certainly at the low end they move a lot more low margin saws. It's probably not easy for Stihl to compete there, but they have to have an offering in that segment.


----------



## sachsmo (Aug 12, 2012)

Har har har,


thou shall not take the Stihl name in vain,

nor call out the golden boy, two rules that are cardinal around here.


I shall return a smidge of your rep.


Good on you for not being part of the flock call 'em like you see 'em.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 12, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> Har har har,
> 
> 
> thou shall not take the Stihl name in vain,
> ...




I restored some rep to. 

OP should not have been called a troll, bad manners shown for commiting the sin of telling the tale of his Stihl? 

I thought we were past that crap around here.


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 12, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> *You're probably right there, if they're cheaper to build and aren't designed to last as long as pro saws there must be a better margin in there somewhere*



Got’ta remember they’re made for, and marketed to _homeowners_… basically “entry-level” people. Yeah, there’s gonna’ be a margin built in, Stihl needs to make a profit to stay in business… but margins are set with the overall cost to the company in mind, not just the cost of building the product. Homeowners do stupid things with power equipment, and Stihl needs to allow for the cost of providing a two or three year warranty (parts, labor, replacement, good-will adjustments, and whatnot)… yet they still need to keep the price relatively competitive.

For a company like Stihl, that builds “entry-level” chainsaws, it’s a fine balancing act. First they have to build a tool priced to attract the average homeowner. Next they need to allow enough margin to cover warranty costs and still show a profit at the end of the day. In order to adjust the margin without increasing prices, the only option is to build cheaper… which in turn will likely increase warranty costs.

Lots of people love warranties; they even go so far as to brag about what a great one they got… 4-year this, and 6-year that, etc. But really, all warranties do is spread the cost of repairs (for the length of the warranty period) out amongst everyone who buys the product (or product line). We pay for those warranties, it’s figured into the price of the product… which means you get to pay for the stupid things that other people do. Personally, I’d rather see a 60 or 90-day warranty on things like chainsaws, and pay a whole lot less upfront… for a guy like me (and I suspect most of us) it would be a lot cheaper in the grand scheme.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> I restored some rep to.
> 
> OP should not have been called a troll, bad manners shown for commiting the sin of telling the tale of his Stihl?
> 
> I thought we were past that crap around here.


maybe I'm totally missing something but wtf is the big deal about being called a troll ?


----------



## cbfarmall (Aug 12, 2012)

I just started to read this thread and it got ridiculous, fast. The OP had a legitimate gripe and it turned into 4th grade playground fight, complete with neg repping by a bunch of bozos--as if that is actually meaningful. Maybe some of his wording was strong, but I've been known to verbally fly off the handle at work when somebody is attacking me with nonsense.

Since when did this forum turn into a good ol' Stihl boys club?

Chris B.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> maybe I'm totally missing something but wtf is the big deal about being called a troll ?



Time to take your arboristsite mvp cape off, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

lol it was getting embarresing all the E-high fives about neg repping, "i got em in the red now!" lol was getting very pathetic.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2012)

This has nothing to do with criticizing a Stihl saw. 

It has to do with manners, respect, and etiquette. It also has nothing to do with a senior vs junior member. I'd have flipped the switch no matter who he wrote his insults to.


----------



## TonyRumore (Aug 12, 2012)

Most likely, the thread was pulled during initial assembly or at the dealer when they installed the bar on the power head. You don't have to pull the thread entirely out, to screw it up. Even a slight pull, will result in a subsequent failure.

Tony


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Sure he came off strong, but did you guys have to act like bullys on a playground trying to assert your dominance? When you see someone else running there saw do you wait till there not looking and pee on there chain? give me a break.


----------



## TonyRumore (Aug 12, 2012)

Only with good friends.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> lol it was getting embarresing all the E-high fives about neg repping, "i got em in the red now!" lol was getting very pathetic.



true, but the rep system is designed to reflect reputation earned. In this case it worked. He earned it. His reputation is shot with me after writing that to someone. I post when I give negative rep (which is extremely rare) so that everyone knows where it's coming from. No secret backstabbing. 

I like this place. I don't take kindly to someone taking a crap on someone.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

i agree, lol, i had to give a lil neg rep in this thread, which i do not do often but it just had to be done. Not that rep really means anything, i could care less if i had any.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Sure he came off strong, but did you guys have to act like bullys on a playground trying to assert your dominance? When you see someone else running there saw do you wait till there not looking and pee on there chain? give me a break.



I have family members with Down's Syndrome. 

How many of you are of an ethnic or social minority? Which racial slurs would be ok with you? Send me the list and I'll start flinging them around. 

Anything goes is not my idea of a friendly forum.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> I have family members with Down's Syndrome.
> 
> How many of you are of an ethnic or social minority? Which racial slurs would be ok with you? Send me the list and I'll start flinging them around.
> 
> Anything goes is not my idea of a friendly forum.



not sure exactly what your meaning is here, do you mind elaborating?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> i agree, lol, i had to give a lil neg rep in this thread, which i do not do often but it just had to be done. Not that rep really means anything, i could care less if i had any.



the only time it means anything is with a new member that has very little when gaining or losing it is actually reflected. And that is when it should be used as well. Walk into a new place and start flinging crap is not the way to make friends and influence people let alone get actual help with an issue. 

\But this guy has now received so many 'atta boys!' for his language that he will be on track to do it whenever he feels like it now. You guys praised him for being a jerk. Way to go fellas!


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> not sure exactly what your meaning is here, do you mind elaborating?



Down syndrome - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 12, 2012)

*Zombiechopper*,

I didn't rep anyone in this thread, positive or negative.
And I didn't defend or attack anyone's position over the use of silly words either.
But trying to compare this meaningless drivel to racial/social discrimination/slurs near earned you the first negative rep I've ever clicked on... not that it would mean anything.


Addendum; Awww... Heck... who gives a crap anyway.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> the only time it means anything is with a new member that has very little when gaining or losing it is actually reflected. And that is when it should be used as well. Walk into a new place and start flinging crap is not the way to make friends and influence people let alone get actual help with an issue.
> 
> \But this guy has now received so many 'atta boys!' for his language that he will be on track to do it whenever he feels like it now. You guys praised him for being a jerk. Way to go fellas!



Lol, i never gave him any rep, neg or good. i think he got rep for this because everyone else over reacted, he WAS called a troll, he really didnt insult anyone untill he was insulted, and he never really did take it too far IMO. Did i feel the need to give him an "atta boy"?
No, but i was dissapointed in other members reactions.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah what the hell are you bringing down sydrome into this for? thats rediculous.

And FYI i asked what the meaning of what you were saying, i am fully aware of what downs is. I am not aware of why you brought it up. Nobdy was racist, or slammin on downs autism fetal alcohol etc. so wtf is this?


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> not sure exactly what your meaning is here, do you mind elaborating?



I'm a Appalachian-American, AKA "Redneck". At least that's what I'm told. :msp_unsure: Go figure. I hope my buddies don't quit their day job. LOL


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

now if you will just priv msg that to zombiechopper, he will make sure to be insensitive to your racial minority issue. hes making a list. I knew we shouldnt have insulted his family and been racist...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Yeah what the hell are you bringing down sydrome into this for? thats rediculous.



Well, the word 'retarded' is not used in polite conversation here. Using that word would be on par with the many racial slurs that no one would dare not use because we know better, and we know that one's race does not affect ones intelligence. 

Say that word around someone with family that get hurt by the word and you will get a strong reaction. It's like saying, "man you are so dumb, it's like you are as dumb as someone with a genetic condition that lets them be taken advantage of and ridiculed by society". 

Something comparable would be to say, " you are as dumb as a (blank)" - fill in the racial slur of your choice. Not very nice way to describe another human being either way. Neither person can help being who they are nor should they want or need to. Using the word 'retarded' as an insult is hugely painful to those born with many different kinds of medical problems. 

You think someone with Down's syndrome can't possibly be on and read Arboristsite? THINK AGAIN.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 12, 2012)

If this thread doesn't get somewhere close to the original topic, quickly, it's going to be locked.

If you guys want to fight with each other over words and labels take it to PMs.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

The word retarded has many meanings, my timing on my truck was retarded just last week in fact.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

stihl quality = best


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2012)

I never thought I'd be explaining to grown men why a mentally handicapped person reading the word 'retarded' thrown around as an insult would be upset by it but I guess I had to spell it all out. That's a sad thing. I have stronger words for how I feel about some of you but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> The word retarded has many meanings, my timing on my truck was retarded just last week in fact.



https://encyclopediadramatica.se/The_R_Word


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> stihl quality = best



On a side note, what's Oregon weather like this time of year? I've had seven inches of rain since last monday with 90+ temps and 80% RH.

BTW, Sure hope Flatie gets his saw taken care of in a timely manner.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

just when was the word retarded used anyway?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2012)

Gologit said:


> If this thread doesn't get somewhere close to the original topic, quickly, it's going to be locked.
> 
> If you guys want to fight with each other over words and labels take it to PMs.



Please do.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

not much rain here, been running the saw in the mid 80s. sucks.

luckily stihls qaulity control is superb, and iv had no malfunctions


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

zombie chopper needs a time out  hes ruining this topic.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> just when was the word retarded used anyway?



the third post I think. 

I hope you read that article about the word, regardless of what you think of me. Then realize there are people here directly affected by it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Bud I really dont think you understand how many 211's are out there without any problems. If I was you I'd bring yours back to the dealer and demand a new one. I think youll find you just got a bad one but whatever.





Andyshine77 said:


> I actually had pretty much the same issue with my 211 the day I bought it. I tried to remove the bar nut, and the bar stud came with it. No big deal I separated the two and put some Loctite on the stud and it hasn't given me any issues since, and I do like the saw for what it is. With that said, yes Stihl over charges for these cheaply made saws that aren't that much better than a $100 Poulan, stamped rod and all.
> 
> opcorn:





sodbreaker said:


> Second every brand be it, stihl husky ford doge chevy IH John deere, etc. has had a bad product every now and then becuae the QC Inspector fell asleep. *You don't judge an entire brand becuase of one fluke*





bcorradi said:


> i've never owned a 211, but most of the stihl homeowner saws are very formidable saws imo.



IMHO, the OP has a right to be upset about this failure. However, I didn't even bother to read past the first post, because of the way it was presented. I'm only posting now due to curiousity about what drove it to be 7 pages long. The OP was nothing less than a short sighted rant. It's pretty obvious that he got a bad saw. I just got a bad 550XP from Husqvarna. Does that make it a bad saw? Hardly! Most of you know that I'm no fan of Stihl homeowner saws. I won't own one. There are better options out there. But, to go off on the brand as the OP did is simply short sighted. Even the homeowner saws fill their roles quite well. If this were a common problem, we of all people would know about it. It's not. *Take your saw back and get another one, plain and simple.*


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> zombie chopper needs a time out  hes ruining this topic.



I'm strongly considering leaving permanently and may ask to be perma banned today.


----------



## ckelp (Aug 12, 2012)

Zombiechopper said:


> I'm strongly considering leaving permanently and may ask to be perma banned today.



chill, everyone has their own opinion and some of the guys here have opinion's that just make me sick 
i understand where your coming from, my wife runs three group homes for the developmentally delayed..

with that being said

if you guy's don't stop the bickering we are going to lock you in room together with a bottle of Mr. beam's famous creation till you guy's sort out the problems..:msp_thumbup: 


also, had a guy bring me a 211 with striped out the plastic out of the case, for both studs! he had a mess up the tensioner and thought he just hit with the 1/2" impact he would not need it well he was wrong.. just some jbweld and a new chain tensioner he was good to go


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 12, 2012)

ckelp said:


> if you guy's don't stop the bickering we are going to lock you in room together with a bottle of Mr. beam's famous creation till you guy's sort out the problems..:msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> also, had a guy bring me a 211 with striped out the plastic out of the case, for both studs! he had a mess up the tensioner and thought he just hit with the 1/2" impact he would not need it well he was wrong.. just some jbweld and a new chain tensioner he was good to go



In your sig; "Rule #9 Never go anywhere without a knife."
I feel that way about my G19!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Time to take your arboristsite mvp cape off, you should be ashamed of yourself.


It was a simple quetion bud not being rude just didnt know that troll was offensive. Ashamed ? For what bud?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> It was a simple quetion bud not being rude just didnt know that troll was offensive. Ashamed ? For what bud?



Maybe be has family members that live under a bridge with goats and took offense to being called a Troll.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Maybe be has family members that live under a bridge with goats and took offense to being called a Troll.


I guess so , I have a niece that is mentaly disabled and the word retard offends me. He was called a troll. Come on grow up. No reason to be throwing out words like that.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> It was a simple quetion bud not being rude just didnt know that troll was offensive. Ashamed ? For what bud?



Yeah the troll thing really wasnt that insulting, and ashamed may be a little strong on this one. Just seemed like everyone was going rep crazy. I will retract my statements about taking the cape off, you should leave it on :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ckelp (Aug 12, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> In your sig; "Rule #9 Never go anywhere without a knife."
> I feel that way about my G19!



it's from a show called NCIS, lots of guns and lots of knifes, i like it...


when i go down to the city (san francisco) i carry two throwing knifes in my boot, the company i work for don't like guns for some reason..

holy hell this thraid has gone to hell otstir:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Yeah the troll thing really wasnt that insulting, and ashamed may be a little strong on this one. Just seemed like everyone was going rep crazy. I will retract my statements about taking the cape off, you should leave it on :msp_thumbup:


Thank you I was feeling lost without it.:spiderman:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2012)

Had the OP come on here asking if this was a known problem and what to do about it, none of this would have ever ensued.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

He victimized all of us, and tried to turn us against each other :notrolls2:

we can still all be friends


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> He victimized all of us, and tried to turn us against each other :notrolls2:


Watch it Id hate to have to rep you for that.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm offended that you all are offended! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 12, 2012)

Walking into a room and throwing fecal matter into the rotary oscillator rarely works out well.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

spacemule said:


> I'm offended that you all are offended! :msp_tongue:


Beers for everyone , tab is on the newbie who started this thread.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 12, 2012)

So what's for lunch?


----------



## ckelp (Aug 12, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> So what's for lunch?



newbe soup:msp_w00t:

the OP owes us each a new 211


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 12, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> So what's for lunch?



I think everyone needs some humble pie


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> So what's for lunch?



im gonna make a cheeseburger and take a nap, all this stress is making me tired.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> im gonna make a cheeseburger and take a nap, all this stress is making me tired.


Make me one too and we will call it even lol.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Make me one too and we will call it even lol.



lol deal, idk how it will be after getting through the mail though :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> lol deal, idk how it will be after getting through the mail though :hmm3grin2orange:


Ahhh good point my friend.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 12, 2012)

Joe Kidd said:


> So what's for lunch?





BarkBuster20 said:


> im gonna make a cheeseburger and take a nap, all this stress is making me tired.



We just had roast, potatoes, gravy, brocolli casserole, and rolls. I'm definately headed for a nap soon!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

well ill be back later this afternoon with pics of my new fiskars


----------



## TonyRumore (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm gonna go cut some wood......maybe pee on my chain for good luck.

Tony


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 12, 2012)

funny thing about us Crazy Americans and our Crazy guns is that when I have my gun on me there is absolutely no crime that ever takes place, weird how that happens. On the whole saw quality issue, I pulled a Stihl 017 plastic case saw out of a block of ice, saw had been sitting outside for years, I took it home, dried it out, cleaned it up, put fuel in it and it started and ran on the 5th pull. I gave the saw back to the owner and it is still cutting wood and living outside.


----------



## griffonks (Aug 12, 2012)

BarkBuster20 said:


> lol it was getting embarresing all the E-high fives about neg repping, "i got em in the red now!" lol was getting very pathetic.



Yes I just read the whole thread and I was embarrassed. A mob jumped on the OP for expressing his frustration. Heck, I didn't know the 211's were so cheaply made and I've been reading these threads for 7 years. Good on OP for letting us know about an overpriced junky saw.... cream sickle or not.

Please let us know what your dealer says and does. I'm going to rep (positive) the OP.


----------



## moody (Aug 12, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Kiwi fight!




BAHHAhAHA better keep a look out for flying fruit


----------



## greg409 (Aug 12, 2012)

Jim, it's kinda like never having a flat when you have a good spare.



I know the foodfight is over when you guys start talkin' lunch - I just finished fried chicken & garden fresh tomatos.

luck,greg


----------



## TonyRumore (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll match your MP5 and raise you an M60.


----------



## SilverKing (Aug 12, 2012)

Guns ,chainsaws,fried chicken,and fights.It dont get no better than this.Well wait a minute,I aint seen a picture of a gal in a bikini in this thread yet.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Makes me proud to be an american.


----------



## TonyRumore (Aug 12, 2012)

Well....not in a bikini, but...........


----------



## SilverKing (Aug 12, 2012)

TonyRumore said:


> Well....not in a bikini, but...........



gotta watch what I say here,so let me just say,shes a very nice looking young lady.You truly made this the best thread ever


----------



## greg409 (Aug 12, 2012)

I just glanced down & there's (8) people on this thread 

OKAY - everybody get back to work

luck,greg


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

silverking said:


> gotta watch what i say here,so let me just say,shes a very nice looking young lady.you truly made this the best thread ever


god bless america.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2012)

Great thread.......very informative. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## SteveH (Aug 12, 2012)

I had never had anything but a pro-level saw in 40 yr. and then last winter I bought a 211 due to a huge bunch of limbing I was gonna be doing. I mean, tons of limbing from a storm blowdown in the woods here. I have now run 20-ish tanks through the thing and like it a lot for its weight. 

However, the first time I used it, I was quite surprised at its "plasticness" feel and construction. I very nearly busted something on it the first time I fueled it up and started it and ran it a half hour. I immediately said to myself, "Whoa" and realized this saw needed some "easy" treatment compared with the 441 and other saws I normally use. So I haven't had any trouble at all. 

All in all, it runs great, does the limbing job handily, is reasonably fuel efficient, and also is not a saw you'd want to knock around or drop on the ground. I've gotten over the initial disappointment in its lack of pro feel, and of course I did not pay for a pro saw so I am good with it. And I feel a whole lot better in my back and arms after a few hours of limbing compared with even an 036. I am liking more and more just typing about it here. And I am still not done with the storm-generated limbing.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 12, 2012)

ckelp said:


> chill, everyone has their own opinion and some of the guys here have opinion's that just make me sick
> i understand where your coming from, my wife runs three group homes for the developmentally delayed..
> 
> with that being said
> ...



The 211 only has one bar stud.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

I have been checking in on this thread from the start, and I think initially the O.P. was getting his arse ripped for no reason. But he held tough.

I personally have not worked on this model, I looked at it a few times as far as me eventually selling it's parts, and every time I held the saw in my hands, my mind just screamed, "WHAT A P.O.S.!!!!!!!!!!"

It is a damn shame that Stihl and chit is used in the same sentence, but it has happened before, and will again.

As far as member senority and name calling goes, very few have been here longer, and almost none of you has been called as many bad names as I, {except for Sawtroll, Spacemule, Cahoon, Lambert}..

I think I even had retard, and instine in my signature for a while.

Now being called an "Instine".... That really cuts to the bone.........


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> The 211 only has one bar stud.



Usually one bar is enough, stud... As long as it is well stocked.....

Naw, seriously. One bar stud tapped into plastic, that screams junk!!!!

I'll have to look at one of these turds. For that money, one could have a decent MS250, a real no brainer!!!


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 12, 2012)

Stihl should be asshamed to put thier name on thier cheaper saws but the way they push them they have to thier biggest money makers. Steve


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

Now I was one of the biggest critics of the 029/ms290 series, called them junk and worse, but they have held up pretty dam well.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

ms210/025 series, at least they had 2 studs...., but one stud in plastic is asking for disaster, as %95 of the Stihl dealers will put a new chain
on an obviously shot sprocket, and not say anything to the customer.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> ms210/025 series, at least they had 2 studs...., but one stud in plastic is asking for disaster, as %95 of the Stihl dealers will put a new chain
> on an obviously shot sprocket, and not say anything to the customer.


Now your gonna start stepping on my feet for saying that. I for one would never send a customer out the door knowing something is wrong or wore on there unit.


----------



## promac850 (Aug 12, 2012)

Holy fish balls, what the hell happened here? 

This is almost as bad as that massive train wreck that two members here bombed a thread with. (yeah, I was one of them...) 

That one was actually pretty funny though... it was definitely better reading than this thread anyhow...


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

So what is the problem, eh?

How many Stihl dealerships have you worked at?

You one of the %95,????


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 12, 2012)

Stihl quality= bad may be a bit harsh.I don't say any one brand in particular is better than another,(Except old Macs,they are.) I'm sure they all made a poor decision or 3.I have a 210, I don't know what all they changed when they made it a 211, but my 210 has done fine.With a little muffler mod that I learned to do right here it does even finer.I bought my 210 used and cheap, but I probably would just pick up a woodshark if I was going to buy a saw that size new.
I guess I would be plenty hot if I spent 800 bucks on a saw and broke it right off, but the dealers here would take it back no questions.

Flatie, I'll sell you my ms210 for 400$, that's half what you paid and this one is already modified and proven.I'll even throw in a new chain.It may change your mind on stihl quality.


----------



## promac850 (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> So what is the problem, eh?
> 
> How many Stihl dealerships have you worked at?
> 
> You one of the %95,????



Nothing. Just had a fairly good reason to say "Holy fish balls"

... D'oh... we have a fish on this site. Oops.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> So what is the problem, eh?
> 
> How many Stihl dealerships have you worked at?
> 
> You one of the %95,????


I would like to think Im not, and Id like to think that its not 95% but I could be wrong.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

What is the problem here?

Almost every dealership I have worked for pushes the tech to put the chain on and shut up....

I would tell the customer about the issue, because when he comes back, he needs to know why he now needs a new "chain and sprocket now".....


For a tech to spend @ a half of an hour to explain why the customer's chain needs to be retensioned every other cut, then to go on and explain why he "NOW" needs a new "chain" and sprocket, the day after he just bought a new chain, is an ugliness the owner doesn't want to deal with...


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Stihl quality= bad may be a bit harsh.I don't say any one brand in particular is better than another,(Except old Macs,they are.) I'm sure they all made a poor decision or 3.I have a 210, I don't know what all they changed when they made it a 211, but my 210 has done fine.With a little muffler mod that I learned to do right here it does even finer.I bought my 210 used and cheap, but I probably would just pick up a woodshark if I was going to buy a saw that size new.
> I guess I would be plenty hot if I spent 800 bucks on a saw and broke it right off, but the dealers here would take it back no questions.
> 
> Flatie, I'll sell you my ms210 for 400$, that's half what you paid and this one is already modified and proven.I'll even throw in a new chain.It may change your mind on stihl quality.


Hell Ill send him a new 211 for $700 :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

I raised all kinds of hell when Stihl put out the IDC/Ryan crap for their homeowner trimmers, they were pigs to work on, I still get a few in here today.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> What is the problem here?
> 
> Almost every dealership I have worked for pushes the tech to put the chain on and shut up....
> 
> ...


Well not here, if it takes me a hour to explain what I need to for a customer to be happy with there product or to understand something then I will. If my boss doesnt like it Ill move on. My boss understands its about customer relationships, thats what keeps them coming back. I hate it when I hear these horror storys about how people were treated by there dealer. I wish I could just step in.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Hell Ill send him a new 211 for $700 :msp_rolleyes:



Yea, but he already had a new 211 and he didn't like it.This one is already provenAnd redheadwoodshedized is too long and a bit pretentious to boot,but thanks to you guys here I do have it running better than stock.
That's a little bitty saw anyways, go on and get that nice new 290.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Yea, but he already had a new 211 and he didn't like it.This one is already provenAnd redheadwoodshedized is too long and a bit pretentious to boot,but thanks to you guys here I do have it running better than stock.
> That's a little bitty saw anyways, go on and get that nice new 290.


Ill sell him a 290 for $700


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Well not here, if it takes me a hour to explain what I need to for a customer to be happy with there product or to understand something then I will. If my boss doesnt like it Ill move on. My boss understands its about customer relationships, thats what keeps them coming back. I hate it when I hear these horror storys about how people were treated by there dealer. I wish I could just step in.



Well don't take offense, I have worked for over a dozen Stihl dealers, and most treat their techs like poop. The need to be back turning wrenches
and making money. Don't let the customers talk to the techs, they have no people skills, and tell the truth......

They don't want you spending the time to explain chit, as most of these testosterone poisoined areshole customers wouldn't listen anyway.

Sorry, just worked for enough Stihl Dealers to know.....


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Well not here, if it takes me a hour to explain what I need to for a customer to be happy with there product or to understand something then I will. If my boss doesnt like it Ill move on. My boss understands its about customer relationships, thats what keeps them coming back. I hate it when I hear these horror storys about how people were treated by there dealer. I wish I could just step in.



You work at a Stihl dealership? How long has he been a dealer? How long have you worked there?

I have only had 1 or 2 dealer jobs that gave me any autonomy or respect......


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 12, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> IMHO, the OP has a right to be upset about this failure. However, I didn't even bother to read past the first post, because of the way it was presented. I'm only posting now due to curiousity about what drove it to be 7 pages long. The OP was nothing less than a short sighted rant. It's pretty obvious that he got a bad saw. I just got a bad 550XP from Husqvarna. Does that make it a bad saw? Hardly! Most of you know that I'm no fan of Stihl homeowner saws. I won't own one. There are better options out there. But, to go off on the brand as the OP did is simply short sighted. Even the homeowner saws fill their roles quite well. If this were a common problem, we of all people would know about it. It's not. *Take your saw back and get another one, plain and simple.*



This echoes my thoughts. Whole lotta drama from the first post on. BTW, some of today's plastic compounds are plenty tough for holding metal studs. 

Had that been my saw, I'd have taken it back on warranty or put some loctite on it myself and gone to cutting wood. Yeah, I like a good Interweb dust-up now and then. We've had some real doozies on AS. This one barely ripples the pond. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> You work at a Stihl dealership? How long has he been a dealer? How long have you worked there?
> 
> I have only had 1 or 2 dealer jobs that gave me any autonomy or respect......


Ive been a tech for two years now. I love it, I manage the shop. Im the only tech.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 12, 2012)

I guess it is good that the pawn shop sold the $75 MS-211 I saw one evening. I didn't have any cash on me at the time. I went by the next morning and whaddaya know, it was already gone.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Ive been a tech for two years now. I love it, I manage the shop. Im the only tech.



Does he pay you enough?


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

You are the shop....


----------



## Johny Utah (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> You sir are retarded plain and simple. $800 is hardly cheapo. Its not pro but I could go down to bunnings and get me a "cheapo" $250 dollar crap saw.
> Go on go back under your lil rock you came from.



Are you nuts? you paid $800 for a dinky little home owner saw to cut down saplings.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

You also are dragged out on the selling floor to respond to questions.

You also set up new units, show the customer how to start and safely run the saw...

If anyone has a problem with anything, you are the first stop.

You make @$10 an hour......

No overtime for Sat.....

Sorry, been there.....


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

You are the parts lookup guy too.....


----------



## Johny Utah (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> You said it "retarded" though in your case I would say ALOT. "means I can some benefits" You took english right? Maybe you should go back to school... Why feed yourself your prolly a fat tard anyways by the sounds of it. I prolly wont be here so long.... get a life its a chainsaw forum...I have better things to do with my time.




Space Mule is that you again?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> You are the parts lookup guy too.....


Actuallt I make a few more that $10 , and I have a part time guy who I trained to help but hes only here sometimes. Other than that you hit the nail on the head. It is exhausting and sometimes fustraiting.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish; 
Are you the tech with no people skills???? ;-))

Have a good day...


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

I actually have great people skills, thats why they like me so much but I get taking advantage of alot. I just shut myself in the shop sometimes and turn off my radio.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

Stihl 041S said:


> Fish;
> Are you the tech with no people skills???? ;-))
> 
> Have a good day...



You are gawdam right!!!!!


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

Stihl 041S said:


> Fish;
> Are you the tech with no people skills???? ;-))
> 
> Have a good day...



Yes, no people skills.... Never helped anyone, anywhere......

Pity....

Been here over a decade, never helped anyone.....

Never got anything right....

I might as well give up then......


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> Yes, no people skills.... Never helped anyone, anywhere......
> 
> Pity....
> 
> ...


Wheres the fun in giving up. Sometimes its just fun pissing people off.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

Glad you make better money than most, not really trying to fight. Just been there, done that......


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> Yes, no people skills.... Never helped anyone, anywhere......
> 
> Pity....
> 
> ...


Your a very smart man from the post Ive read that youve posted.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Wheres the fun in giving up. Sometimes its just fun pissing people off.



Well, I have never tried that!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> You are gawdam right!!!!!



Lord boy......

That was SOOOOO easy I just had to. ;-))


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> Glad you make better money than most, not really trying to fight. Just been there, done that......


Oh I know your not trying to fight bud , you really did hit the nail on the head with what you said. I still feel underpaid but hell I like what I do. Your a good dude Fish no kind of hard feelings here from me.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

Naw, I take pride when I get into a skirmesh every now and again, that my attackers will be shown to have never helped anyone here...... Ever....

At least I have given help to at least one member.....


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Oh I know your not trying to fight bud , you really did hit the nail on the head with what you said. I still feel underpaid but hell I like what I do. Your a good dude Fish no kind of hard feelings here from me.



Yes, I speak plain, because I know what you are going through, except my dealer/owner never paid his bills.


----------



## Tachsman (Aug 12, 2012)

Flatie said:


> You sir are retarded plain and simple. $800 is hardly cheapo. Its not pro but I could go down to bunnings and get me a "cheapo" $250 dollar crap saw.
> Go on go back under your lil rock you came from.



WTF? You paid $800.00 for a MS211 that costs $250.00? That is outstanding. What kind of research did you do? You can buy a new MS 660 Magnum for only $999.00 with a 25" bar; I just did. BTW my first chainsaw was a $150 Poulan with a 16 inch bar. It lasted all of a year, was a ##### to start and it was a piece of junk. Threw it away and changed to Stihl over 20 years ago. No regrets!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Your a very smart man from the post Ive read that youve posted.



An ####### from KY is more like it.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

ouch, i am devastated.....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> ouch, i am devastated.....



I bet.......

Thicker skin than that is needed to stick around here for 12 years. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I bet.......
> 
> Thicker skin than that is needed to stick around here for 12 years. :msp_sneaky:



you, you,.........


Poopybutt!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> you, you,.........
> 
> 
> Poopybutt!!!!



How in the hell did you know???????

I'll try to wipe better next time........honest.


----------



## Currently (Aug 12, 2012)

Tachsman said:


> WTF? You paid $800.00 for a MS211 that costs $250.00? That is outstanding. What kind of research did you do? You can buy a new MS 660 Magnum for only $999.00 with a 25" bar; I just did. BTW my first chainsaw was a $150 Poulan with a 16 inch bar. It lasted all of a year, was a ##### to start and it was a piece of junk. Threw it away and changed to Stihl over 20 years ago. No regrets!



He is not from the States, his dollars don't have the same value as ours, his country puts a tariff on imports, his taxation is quite obscene by our standards ... 

Island nations don't have the same price shopping luxuries we take for granted here.

Taking all this into account, do you still feel the same way ???

The kiwis and the Aussies are always trying to buy their stuff here for those reasons.

Friend of mine lived in Christchurch for a bit. Beautiful but very expensive to live there is how he described it.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2012)

OK, I am going on vacation for a while..... I have some chit to do......


----------



## MiracleRepair (Aug 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> An ####### from KY is more like it.




Anyone with the name "Randy", is automatically an *******.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## spacemule (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> I think I even had retard, and instine in my signature for a while.
> .


I remember that! I laughed out loud when you were called that. Was it ropensaddle? moparman? I can't remember.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 12, 2012)

MiracleRepair said:


> Anyone with the name "Randy", is automatically an *******.:msp_biggrin:



you looking for trouble?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2012)

MiracleRepair said:


> Anyone with the name "Randy", is automatically an *******.:msp_biggrin:





RandyMac said:


> you looking for trouble?




Randy Mac meet Randy Miracle. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 12, 2012)

Fish said:


> Well, I have never tried that!!!!!!



Liar liar pants on fire. You piss people off so fine!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:  :hmm3grin2orange:  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MiracleRepair (Aug 12, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> you looking for trouble?




Ah, more *******'s showing up already.

We need to start the Christmas give away thread early this year. I've acquired a ton of parts saws and projects.


----------



## Currently (Aug 12, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> you looking for trouble?





Mastermind said:


> Randy Mac meet Randy Miracle. :msp_biggrin:



Heard this saying a while back ....

Nine out of ten people think you're an #######,
However, nine out of ten #######s think you're OK!

Y'all are in illustrious company! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 12, 2012)

spacemule said:


> I remember that! I laughed out loud when you were called that. Was it ropensaddle? moparman? I can't remember.



Brue Hopf!


----------



## spacemule (Aug 12, 2012)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Brue Hopft!



Whatever happened to him?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 12, 2012)

spacemule said:


> Whatever happened to him?




The admins on here seen fit to ban him.


----------



## ozflea (Aug 12, 2012)

MiracleRepair said:


> Anyone with the name "Randy", is automatically an *******.:msp_biggrin:



I'll second that ................... here here


----------



## ChainLightning (Aug 12, 2012)

Ill be honest, I am not the biggest Stihl fan in the World, but I will say that they are very very nice saws. If you buy a cheap saw from ANY brand, you are gonna get a crappy saw. My mom bought a MS190 (not sure but I think that was it) a few years ago and ended up getting rid of it because it would not run right. Well, nothing could be done because it had non-adjustable jets. You can thanks the EPA for that. If your saw broke then take it to the dealer and I am sure they will do something about it. I am no admin, but I will say please don't run down other members. If you have a problem with a product, go on Youtube and complain.


----------



## dancan (Aug 12, 2012)

MiracleRepair said:


> Anyone with the name "Randy", is automatically an *******.:msp_biggrin:



You talkin' bout ?


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 12, 2012)

MiracleRepair said:


> Ah, more *******'s showing up already.
> 
> We need to start the Christmas give away thread early this year. I've acquired a ton of parts saws and projects.



Start it!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

MiracleRepair said:


> Anyone with the name "Randy", is automatically an *******.:msp_biggrin:



That mastermind guy is a real joke. Saw porter? More like saw hacker. Real nut job.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> That mastermind guy is a real joke. Saw porter? More like saw hacker. Real nut job.




that's near blasphemy! :msp_angry: On another note- has he finshed the 395 yet?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 12, 2012)

I once saw a buddy tear his brand nw 460 down and take the dremal to the exhaust port, didnt do the intake, then took it back to the dealer to put back together :msp_thumbup:

Well i actually saw it after it was all in pieces, lol.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> that's near blasphemy! :msp_angry: On another note- has he finshed the 395 yet?


No, I believe he's gonna start on it this weekend. Hopefully he will have a thread on it.


----------



## Currently (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> No, I believe he's gonna start on it this weekend. Hopefully he will have a thread on it.



Darn it! Since he's such a hacker ... AND ... I live on the other side of the river from you, I was going to make a nice lowball offer to take those crappy saws in your sig file. 

They are Stihls, after all! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Hundred each sound right? :crossingmyfingers:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Currently said:


> Darn it! Since he's such a hacker ... AND ... I live on the other side of the river from you, I was going to make a nice lowball offer to take those crappy saws in your sig file.
> 
> They are Stihls, after all! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Where do you live harrison?


----------



## fearofpavement (Aug 12, 2012)

Do I have anything to add to this drivel? No, I just feel left out. I didn't run any saws today but I did ride my motorcycle for the first time since May 1. It has been a beastly hot summer. (sorry if I offended any beasts with that)


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

fearofpavement said:


> Do I have anything to add to this drivel? No, I just feel left out. I didn't run any saws today but I did ride my motorcycle for the first time since May 1. It has been a beastly hot summer. (sorry if I offended any beasts with that)


I think everyone has calmed down now lol.


----------



## Currently (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Where do you live harrison?



That northeastern corner of Ooltewah that is between Harrison and Georgetown right off hwy58.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 12, 2012)

fearofpavement said:


> Do I have anything to add to this drivel? No, I just feel left out. I didn't run any saws today but I did ride my motorcycle for the first time since May 1. It has been a beastly hot summer. (sorry if I offended any beasts with that)



Im offended because my wife is a beast. LOL. Nah not really.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Currently said:


> Darn it! Since he's such a hacker ... AND ... I live on the other side of the river from you, I was going to make a nice lowball offer to take those crappy saws in your sig file.
> 
> They are Stihls, after all! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hundred each sound right? :crossingmyfingers:


 naaaa couldnt do it. Where you from bud.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Currently said:


> That northeastern corner of Ooltewah that is between Harrison and Georgetown right off hwy58.


Wow your really close you should stop in sometime.


----------



## Currently (Aug 12, 2012)

fearofpavement said:


> Do I have anything to add to this drivel? No, I just feel left out. I didn't run any saws today but I did ride my motorcycle for the first time since May 1. It has been a beastly hot summer. (sorry if I offended any beasts with that)



DRIVEL! Don't you know this internets is serious business?

Forty lashes with a wet noodle!
Make 'em bloody by dipping them in marinara sauce!


----------



## Currently (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Wow your really close you should stop in sometime.



PM sent.


----------



## greendohn (Aug 12, 2012)

13 people browsing this thread!! THIRTEEN of you shiftless saw hacks, THIS TIME OF THE DAY ON A SUNDAY NITE

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, !!:msp_w00t:


If this bunch was hangin' out in my garage rite now, we'd have cold beer, Hank Jr. and BREADED DEEP FRIED JAW BACON!!!

Yuk-yukkin' and tellin' tall tales about fish we've slayed, deer we've killed on the run at 100+ yards and spittin' at each others shoes...and all the while ADMIRING my JONSERED 2171 and MARVELING at the fact they aint never built a junk saw!!

opcorn:oke::msp_flapper:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

greendohn said:


> 13 people browsing this thread!! THIRTEEN of you shiftless saw hacks, THIS TIME OF THE DAY ON A SUNDAY NITE
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, !!:msp_w00t:
> 
> ...


Sounds likes a plan my friend. I myself do not drink anymore but the rest sounds good.


----------



## Vibes (Aug 12, 2012)

Slow nite I guess. I can't believe I just read 8 pages of this drivell. Stihl's, namecalling, family values and gun ownership all in one thread. I have one serious question, How do you give rep? Good or bad.

Gotta go. Got a hot tip on this horse named sanctimony.

Almost forgot the drinking part.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Vibes said:


> Slow nite I guess. I can't believe I just read 8 pages of this drivell. Stihl's, namecalling, family values and gun ownership all in one thread. I have one serious question, How do you give rep? Good or bad.
> 
> Gotta go. Got a hot tip on this horse named sanctimony.


Bottom left corner of a post, looks like a star click on it.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 12, 2012)

Vibes said:


> Slow nite I guess. I can't believe I just read 8 pages of this drivell. Stihl's, namecalling, family values and gun ownership all in one thread. I have one serious question, How do you give rep? Good or bad.
> 
> Gotta go. Got a hot tip on this horse named sanctimony.



Stick around. There's probably five or six AS members that _haven't_ posted here. Yet.


----------



## Currently (Aug 12, 2012)

Vibes said:


> Slow nite I guess. I can't believe I just read 8 pages of this drivell. Stihl's, namecalling, family values and gun ownership all in one thread. I have one serious question, How do you give rep? Good or bad.
> 
> Gotta go. Got a hot tip on this horse named sanctimony.
> 
> Almost forgot the drinking part.



Click on the star under user name and avatar.

Edit: Rolltide beat me to it.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Stick around. There's probably five or six AS members that _haven't_ posted here. Yet.


 Really? I thought they had all posted.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 12, 2012)

Nope. We have yet to hear from THALL.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Stick around. There's probably five or six AS members that _haven't_ posted here. Yet.



If'n you weren't a moderator........I'd tell you a thing or two.


Cause, well.....that's 'bout all I know....


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> If'n you weren't a moderator........I'd tell you a thing or two.
> 
> 
> Cause, well.....that's 'bout all I know....


If you didnt have that chimp with a pistol as a body guard Id tell you something boy!!!!:msp_angry:


----------



## Currently (Aug 12, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Stick around. There's probably five or six AS members that _haven't_ posted here. Yet.



You need to use your AMP© to advise that their presence is sorely missed!





Awesome Mod Powers


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2012)

*Stihl quality = bad *

Nothing particular with that - I guess we all know it, but the issue is about accepting it! :msp_wink:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> *Stihl quality = bad *
> 
> Nothing particular with that - I guess we all know it, but the issue is about accepting it! :msp_wink:


No Ill never accept it. Never!!!!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 12, 2012)

Vibes said:


> Gotta go. Got a hot tip on this horse named sanctimony.



Well done!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 12, 2012)

Wether you accept it or not you still know the truth:msp_wink:


----------



## Gologit (Aug 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> If'n you weren't a moderator........I'd tell you a thing or two.
> 
> 
> Cause, well.....that's 'bout all I know....



You know a thing or two? Man, you're management material. 

And don't worry about that _moderator_ stuff...I just do it so they'll keep sending me AS hats. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Wether you accept it or not you still know the truth:msp_wink:


I disagree but, there no need for anymore arguments.


----------



## Currently (Aug 12, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> *Stihl quality = bad *
> 
> Nothing particular with that - I guess we all know it, but the issue is about accepting it! :msp_wink:



That is because we choose to live in denial. 

Yet every time I fire it up, it puts a big ####-eating grin on my face!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> I disagree but, there no need for anymore arguments.



Wasn't trying to argue, just yankin' your chain.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 12, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> *Stihl quality = bad *
> 
> Nothing particular with that - I guess we all know it, but the issue is about accepting it! :msp_wink:



:hmm3grin2orange: NOW QUIT THAT!!!! Everybody finally got all settled down and they're laughing and scratching and having a good time. All the name calling, personal attacks, brand bias, unfounded rumors, and general discontent that almost sent this thread to lockdown, and several people to Camp, has fallen by the wayside.

Don't get 'em stirred up again Niko. Please.


----------



## Currently (Aug 12, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You know a thing or two? Man, you're management material.
> 
> And don't worry about that _moderator_ stuff...I just do it so they'll keep sending me AS hats. :msp_biggrin:



When do I get my hat? 

I want the creamsicle colored one! With scrambled eggs on the brim!


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Wasn't trying to argue, just yankin' your chain.


Oh I know my friend just kidding.


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;v6GAssS-v2k]http://youtu.be/v6GAssS-v2k[/video]


----------



## ChainLightning (Aug 12, 2012)

Rokon said:


> The saw was $299.00, but the matching Justin Bieber chaps were $501.00!!! :msp_thumbsup:



That literally just made my day


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

ChainLightning said:


> That literally just made my day


Hell yeah mine too, I cryed I was laughed so hard. Its going in my signature.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2012)

rolltide said:


> If you didnt have that chimp with a pistol as a body guard Id tell you something boy!!!!:msp_angry:



He looks pissed too. :msp_wink:









Gologit said:


> You know a thing or two? Man, you're management material.
> 
> And don't worry about that _moderator_ stuff...I just do it so they'll keep sending me AS hats. :msp_biggrin:



Hats???????

I wanna damn hat too. :msp_sad:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 12, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> He looks pissed too. :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow hes alot meaner looking blown up.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 12, 2012)

*Look at this thread....I'VE CREATED A MONSTER!*

Damn this thread exploded. 
Reading some of the posts/dribble you "Grown men" come up with is mildly entertaining though. Yet some are just ignorant/dense and outlandish at times(not even going to mention the idiots)...get a grip it's a forum ladies.... like wow! Some of you guys need a bit more mongrel!

I see that some have "clicked" and have benefited from my experience and telling it how it was which is what I set out to do. 

So off to the dealer :rant:

The dealer says its a fault on there part. Obviously has been over tightened from factory. They are going to repair it with "the oversized stud" method.
So I said will this repair last? Or just take me past my warranty then Im up "dirty" creek without a paddle...
He insists it will be fine. 

I will see how it lasts goes when I get it back, as to weather I will ask for a complete new saw. Perhaps sell it when I get and get the MS 241.

Like I said Im not rough on tools I was taught to respect them and also learnt not to hog onto bolts as it's not required. Hell you can strip a magnesium thread if your careful enough. 

I know you say it's a cheap home-owners saw, but that's all I need a quality home-owners saw I'm not an arborist, I don't cut down huge trees, I do like to cut wood and cut I do when needed. Firewood, clearing etc. 
But really that stud is a MASSIVE weak point. The saw is great everything I need it to do yet I find myself looking at ALL of the home-owner saws and wondering who actually are they made for? They cant stand home-owner use...The components look like they will last a while with FRP (Fibre-reinforced plastic) on the handles etc. Yet where that stud locks I dont even think it is FRP. So had that been better engineered the saw really would be a nice home owner package. 
Lets be honest even home owners will be adjusting that bar quite a bit.In fact it is probably one of the most important hard wearing parts the saw needs as it does get a work out.... One word "plastic"

Yes I got a dud, but really how long will this last without it being a dud....

I find myself at a point where a lot of you guys say it's to be expected but it shouldn't be the case. Basically your saying a home-owner now has to if they want a STIHL saw and not fall apart they should go a buy a Commercial/Pro saw just so it doesn't fall apart in 5 minutes... so you can actually use a tool and be happy its not on borrowed time 

A nothing thing that amazes me is that STIHL have this so called bigger "stud part number" So they are aware it's a common fault or weakness with the saw. 

This is all very similar to the likes of the 4th Gen Iphone with its useless aerial. A fault in design or weak point when you held the phone "naked" in your hand the aerial strength went weaker. There fix was to give out a apple plastic cover to fix there design flaw of the aerial...until now which they have fixed this issue by a re-design. Maybe STIHL will wise up....

There will be more to come from this when I go back to pick up the saw...oke:


----------



## spacemule (Aug 12, 2012)

You'll have to post a picture of Elvis naked with used wendy's grease in his hair before Thall will show up. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 13, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> I restored some rep to.
> 
> OP should not have been called a troll, bad manners shown for commiting the sin of telling the tale of his Stihl?
> 
> I thought we were past that crap around here.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 13, 2012)

I own the MS211. A good high quality saw. The OP got stung with a bad piece. Probably due to human error. Hope he gets the problem solved soon.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 13, 2012)

You'll like the saw for what it is. Yes they are cheaply made, but mine has held up OK. One tip I have is to drain out all the bar oil than unless you like it all over your bench. I don't know if they fixed the issue or not, but the oil line from the tank will shrink and all the bar oil will leak out in a few weeks.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 13, 2012)

Flatie said:


> Damn this thread exploded.
> Reading some of the posts/dribble you "Grown men" come up with is mildly entertaining though. Yet some are just ignorant/dense and outlandish at times(not even going to mention the idiots)...get a grip it's a forum ladies.... like wow! Some of you guys need a bit more mongrel!
> 
> I see that some have "clicked" and have benefited from my experience and telling it how it was which is what I set out to do.
> ...


They make oversized bar studs to give someone a last chance if they strip out the threads. It happeneds time to time and if they didnt have anything to repair it then that would be a whole other problem. Most people are good dudes here. You just came across very wrong with your words sir. retard is a very offensive word when used in a hateful manner. Not trying to start anything again just saying me and a few others found that to be way out of line.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 13, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> You'll like the saw for what it is. Yes they are cheaply made, but mine has held up OK. One tip I have is to drain the oil than unless you like oil all over your bench. I don't know if they fixed the issue or not, but the oil line from the tank will shrink and all the bar oil will leak out in a few weeks.



I did know of this problem before I got the saw but I could've lived with it. Ill add it to the list.


----------



## Arbonaut (Aug 13, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> My thoughts exactly.



Me too. The poor guy spoke his mind, some body didn't like it and he gets schooled in playground and gangland mentality. Speak your mind, Flatie. At least you didn't get banned. Then you get beat up without bein' able to defend yourself. Getting called a troll for speaking your mind was not called for. And I'm a big Stihl fanatic. Just don't like people gettin' treated rude. Not every one will go like that. 

I will get nasty when provoked, though. I'm not really a grown up. Most ya NZ and Aussie lads are ok. Good spirited.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 13, 2012)

rolltide said:


> They make oversized bar studs to give someone a last chance if they strip out the threads. It happeneds time to time and if they didnt have anything to repair it then that would be a whole other problem. Most people are good dudes here. You just came across very wrong with your words sir. retard is a very offensive word when used in a hateful manner. Not trying to start anything again just saying me and a few others found that to be way out of line.



Most are I agree. But what one person find offensive another may not (it's life).I found other comments out of line. It was what is was that's all there is on "that" matter.


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 13, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I actually had pretty much the same issue with my 211 the day I bought it. I tried to remove the bar nut, and the bar stud came with it. No big deal I separated the two and put some Loctite on the stud and it hasn't given me any issues since, and I do like the saw for what it is. With that said, yes Stihl over charges for these cheaply made saws that aren't that much better than a $100 Poulan, stamped rod and all.
> 
> opcorn:[/QUOTE
> hey now...but u guys don't actually cut wood hardly. You are just enthusiasts...buying new saws all the time and blip the throttle every now and then cutting cookies. the ironic part is modifiedmark like your post in regards to poulans. Take an MS250 and go cut wood for the next 10 years and tell me they are a POS. They aren't junk saws at all imo. Have u seen an MS250 with a stamped rod?


----------



## Flatie (Aug 13, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Andyshine77 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually had pretty much the same issue with my 211 the day I bought it. I tried to remove the bar nut, and the bar stud came with it. No big deal I separated the two and put some Loctite on the stud and it hasn't given me any issues since, and I do like the saw for what it is. With that said, yes Stihl over charges for these cheaply made saws that aren't that much better than a $100 Poulan, stamped rod and all.
> ...


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 13, 2012)

Flatie said:


> Most are I agree. But what one person find offensive another may not (it's life).I found other comments out of line. It was what is was that's all there is on "that" matter.


Just dont use that word in a hateful manner please thats all I ask. If you can respect that I would like that. The oversized bar stud will take care of the problem.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 13, 2012)

Flatie said:


> bcorradi said:
> 
> 
> > The MS250 we cant get here any more but the new MS 251 which you guys will get soon has the same threaded plastic fella. That's the bad part.
> ...


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 13, 2012)

it isn't me your replying to...i have no idea if the 251 has one or two bar studs. the old 024 with a stamped rod had one


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 13, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> hey now...but u guys don't actually cut wood hardly. You are just enthusiasts...buying new saws all the time and blip the throttle every now and then cutting cookies. the ironic part is modifiedmark like your post in regards to poulans. Take an MS250 and go cut wood for the next 10 years and tell me they are a POS. They aren't junk saws at all imo. Have u seen an MS250 with a stamped rod?




Will I guess you know me really well. Not only do I burn wood for heat, at one point I was selling 50 cord or more a year in bundles, the past few years or so I haven't put any time into it. Assuming something is very arrogant, which it made you look.

BTW I never called the 211 a POS it is what it is, an overpriced homeowner saw that is still working just fine for me, stamped rod and all.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 13, 2012)

WOW! I have never seen a thread blow up quite like this one has. I ended up with one green rep and one red rep (not from flatie BTW), and about 20 likes. Today was the first time I have looked at my rep in some time. I have no idea what rep is even for so it has not mattered to me.

Now that I've read all the pages I think there were more gun control issues than saw issues. That's too bad for a chainsaw issue but then thread drift is normal on any forum. 

I did not intend for this blowup to happen. I only addressed Flatie's first post as a troll post where someone bashes equipment as bad quality because either they have problems no one else has or they break some part on their own. I didn't like his post and I still don't. However I would like to personally apologize to Flatie for my poor choice of words. I would also apologize to AS if this post caused any grief or extra work for the moderators.

Flatie if you can put this behind you then the beer is on me. You just have to come to California. (It was kind of a fun ride, eh).


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 13, 2012)

Did u just show me those pics? There isn't much wood there buddy. You might as well buy a new poulan and cut all day long


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 13, 2012)

Is that really a King of the Hill pic?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 13, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Is that really a King of the Hill pic?



Yes sir...... Well more of a joke.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 13, 2012)

ya i agree..


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 13, 2012)

Woodcutter TV said:


> Me too. The poor guy spoke his mind, some body didn't like it and he gets schooled in playground and gangland mentality. Speak your mind, Flatie. At least you didn't get banned. Then you get beat up without bein' able to defend yourself. Getting called a troll for speaking your mind was not called for. And I'm a big Stihl fanatic. Just don't like people gettin' treated rude. Not every one will go like that.
> 
> I will get nasty when provoked, though. I'm not really a grown up. Most ya NZ and Aussie lads are ok. Good spirited.



Oh shut up and get back in yer cave........troll. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Flatie (Aug 13, 2012)

2dogs said:


> WOW! I have never seen a thread blow up quite like this one has. I ended up with one green rep and one red rep (not from flatie BTW), and about 20 likes. Today was the first time I have looked at my rep in some time. I have no idea what rep is even for so it has not mattered to me.
> 
> Now that I've read all the pages I think there were more gun control issues than saw issues. That's too bad for a chainsaw issue but then thread drift is normal on any forum.
> 
> ...



Thanking you kind sir!:msp_thumbup:
I never meant to go off the deep end either with what I said so I apologize also 2dogs. Was never meant to come across knocking anything just I was very disappointed. 
Through all of this there are positives though and some will have learnt to be very careful with these new saws. :msp_biggrin: 

I also have a beer waiting for me in Cali now we are talking  

Im past it fella. All good!


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 13, 2012)

Use whatever tickles your fancy as far as brands and manufacturers go, but I've had good luck with models and brand i run.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 13, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> ya i agree..



Yep!! I sure miss skidding small logs with the old Kubota. Stacked it came out to about 6 cord, not bad for an evening of work with a little tractor.otstir:


----------



## Flatie (Aug 13, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Yes sir...... Well more of a joke.:msp_biggrin:



There she is in all her glory!!! Whyyyyy iiiiiiiiii oorrrrrddddaaaa :chainsawguy:


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 13, 2012)

Such a nice read on a Sunday night :jester:


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 13, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Yep!! I sure miss skidding small logs with the old Kubota. Stacked it came out to about 6 cord, not bad for an evening of work with a little tractor.otstir:



Ya whatever tickles your fancy. If u cut and split 6 cords in one evening that is pretty impressive, but I doubt you'd be doing that by yourself.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 13, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Yep!! I sure miss skidding small logs with the old Kubota. Stacked it came out to about 6 cord, not bad for an evening of work with a little tractor.otstir:



You have a nice set-up I do say !


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 13, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Ya whatever tickles your fancy. If u cut and split 6 cords in one evening that is pretty impressive, but I doubt you'd be doing that by yourself.



Well there you go again. I skidded the logs in myself, then my BIL and myself cut, and split it using my huskee splitter, and his Lickity log splitter, man that thing is fast when it's working right.


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 13, 2012)

naaa....andy and i get along we just like chewin on each other from time to time


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 13, 2012)

:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 13, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well there you go again. I skidded the logs in myself, then my BIL and myself cut, and split it using my huskee splitter, and his Lickity log splitter, man that thing is fast when it's working right.in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 13, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well there you go again. I skidded the logs in myself, then my BIL and myself cut, and split it using my huskee splitter, and his Lickity log splitter, man that thing is fast when it's working right.


5
i'd love to own a splitter for some of the culls a guy has with log loads, but i split 95% by hand and it is a lot faster imo.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Aug 13, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> good deal. i'm still waiting for the big massive log pile pics .



Not a log pile but here is My large Firewood piles.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 13, 2012)

Thats alot of wood!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 13, 2012)

Flatie said:


> bcorradi said:
> 
> 
> > The MS250 we cant get here any more but the new MS 251 which you guys will get soon has the same threaded plastic fella. That's the bad part.
> ...


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 13, 2012)

Heay now MS 250 is on of mine and ST fav saws :msp_thumbup:

I run the piss out of mine I don't know how much ST runs his tho :msp_tongue:


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 13, 2012)

Flatie said:


> Damn this thread exploded.
> Reading some of the posts/dribble you "Grown men" come up with is mildly entertaining though. Yet some are just ignorant/dense and outlandish at times(not even going to mention the idiots)...get a grip it's a forum ladies.... like wow! Some of you guys need a bit more mongrel!
> 
> I see that some have "clicked" and have benefited from my experience and telling it how it was which is what I set out to do.
> ...



Honestly, if you had used this tone with your OP this thread would have turned out entirely different. 

Best of luck with your saw.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 13, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Flatie said:
> 
> 
> > Any clamshell (plastic case)saw will be of that design. Youll have to buy a pro model to get around that. I have put alot of use on homeowner saws from stihl and husky and never had this problem. You just got a bad egg. It happens
> ...


----------



## russhd1997 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow I can't believe the content of these last 20 pages. 

Stihl has been using the same basic case and stud set up for it's homeowner saws since the 021 and others were first introduced more than 20 years ago. If this studs pulling out was a serious enough of a problem I'm sure that a redesign would have happened before now. I have an MS180 which just a smaller MS210/MS211. Mine has been to hell and back and the bar stud and plastic threads are still intact. 

Gologit I have posted now too. 

In before lock! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 13, 2012)

Good morning everyone, looks like everyone behaved themselves last nightlol.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 13, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> Anthony_Va. said:
> 
> 
> > Not any clamshell, small Echo saws have a metal insert molded into the case and won't pull out. Steve
> ...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2012)

Flatie said:


> mountainlake said:
> 
> 
> > A far better design IMO.
> ...


----------



## Flatie (Aug 13, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Flatie said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have a 231,241,or251 here
> ...


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Fish said:


> Usually one bar is enough, stud... As long as it is well stocked.....



In form as usual Mr Fisher........and liked by "jus2fat"


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2012)

Flatie said:


> KenJax Tree said:
> 
> 
> > There the next models you will see shortly. They are replacing the 250,230 as they are phased out
> ...


----------



## Flatie (Aug 13, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Flatie said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have a 230 but we do have a 250
> ...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2012)

Flatie said:


> KenJax Tree said:
> 
> 
> > MS 230 C-BE Duro Chain Saw - Occasional Use Chainsaw | STIHL USA
> ...


----------



## Arbonaut (Aug 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Oh shut up and get back in yer cave........troll. :msp_rolleyes:



I had to rent the cave out to inbreds. You are welcome to drop by.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 13, 2012)

Flatie said:


> Thanking you kind sir!:msp_thumbup:
> I never meant to go off the deep end either with what I said so I apologize also 2dogs. Was never meant to come across knocking anything just I was very disappointed.
> Through all of this there are positives though and some will have learnt to be very careful with these new saws. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> ...



Theres probably an apology due from me too, I missed 2dogs first post and had a go at what looked like someone stirring the pot and taking shots that weren't called for. At least it sounds like the saw isn't as broke as it was last night 


It turned out to be an interesting thread. I definitely learned something, I'm not 100% sure what though..


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 13, 2012)

Hopefully some have learned Stihl is using thier name to sell low quality saws at a good profit. Way too many companys ruining thier name fast. Steve


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 13, 2012)

There is a new MS231 as well.

The 023/230 has been on and off on different markets through the years - mostly off here, and it hardly was missed....


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 13, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> Hopefully some have learned Stihl is using thier name to sell low quality saws at a good profit. Way too many companys ruining thier name fast. Steve



That is likely where most of the money is....


----------



## Fedaburger (Aug 13, 2012)

I new that ms180 was a boat anchor when I bought it but it's a guaranteed boat anchor for two years! :msp_w00t: in two years that saw will have paid for itself in firewood. After that I might take it fishin!


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like a lot of pages got added since I went to bed. Did I pick up any new good names for my signature?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 13, 2012)

Fish said:


> Looks like a lot of pages got added since I went to bed. Did I pick up any new good names for my signature?


None at all fish, its pretty calm now.


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 13, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> That is likely where most of the money is....



Doubtful at best.
With most any product the entry level items are low profit designed to attract the first-time buyer... the idea is to bring them into the fold where upgrading them in future (repeat customer), and parts/accessory sales, is where the real money is. It's no different than the marketing strategy with entry level automobiles, boats, campers, ATV's, and other recreational equipment. I seriously doubt there's a ton of margin built into a $300.oo (U.S. dollar) entry-level homeowner saw.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 13, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> Hopefully some have learned Stihl is using thier name to sell low quality saws at a good profit. Way too many companys ruining thier name fast. Steve



Certainly. just as husqvarna has been doing for a while now. Rebadging all these offbrand saws with thier name on them and selling them as huskys. They all do it. Fact is that homeowner saws, though cheaper made, have rheir place too


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 13, 2012)

Fish said:


> Looks like a lot of pages got added since I went to bed. Did I pick up any new good names for my signature?



I got several for ya Fish........ :msp_biggrin:

They keep showing up like this though... 

####ing #######

And this.....

#####

Then there's this one....

####head

What should I do???? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I got several for ya Fish........ :msp_biggrin:
> 
> They keep showing up like this though...
> 
> ...


ha ha ha ha, thats great. Randy by the way you aint nothing but a ####ing ###hole, and a ###### ### ####!!!!! You get that.:msp_wink:


----------



## MiracleRepair (Aug 13, 2012)

Is it just me? Or does anyone else miss those trunk monkey commercials every time they see Mastermind's avatar?


----------



## deye223 (Aug 13, 2012)

rolltide said:


> ha ha ha ha, thats great. Randy by the way you aint nothing but a ####ing ###hole, and a ###### ### ####!!!!! You get that.:msp_wink:



you can't spell for poo :big_smile:


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I got several for ya Fish........ :msp_biggrin:
> 
> They keep showing up like this though...
> 
> ...




Did I get any that I can repeat?


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 13, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> Doubtful at best.
> With most any product the entry level items are low profit designed to attract the first-time buyer... the idea is to bring them into the fold where upgrading them in future (repeat customer), and parts/accessory sales, is where the real money is. It's no different than the marketing strategy with entry level automobiles, boats, campers, ATV's, and other recreational equipment. I seriously doubt there's a ton of margin built into a $300.oo (U.S. dollar) entry-level homeowner saw.



Not much logic.. You walk in to a Stihl dealer and they try and sell you a 290-291 every time. If they wanted repeat customers why not try and sell a pro saw where the bar studs etc don't pull through. Thier out to make money selling low cost to produce saws at a good profit using thier name that took years to build up when the worst saw they sold was a 028 which is head and shoulders better than the current homeowner saws. Steve


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 13, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> *Not much logic.. You walk in to a Stihl dealer and they try and sell you a 290-291 every time.*



First - The 290-291 is not an entry-level homeowner saw... apples to oranges.
Second - The margin that a dealer works on (he's the one trying sell you the 290-291, not Stihl Corporate) is not the same thing as the margin that Stihl Corporate is working on... again, apples to oranges.

Somehow y'all need to differentiate between a Stihl *Dealer* and Stihl *The Company*... they ain't the same thing.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 13, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> Not much logic.. You walk in to a Stihl dealer and they try and sell you a 290-291 every time. If they wanted repeat customers why not try and sell a pro saw where the bar studs etc don't pull through. Thier out to make money selling low cost to produce saws at a good profit using thier name that took years to build up when the worst saw they sold was a 028 which is head and shoulders better than the current homeowner saws. Steve



So what your saying is I try to sell everyone a 290, 291? Not even close. I dont even mention the 290 unless the customer request it. I love these " all stihl dealer" post. Not this one bud.:censored:


----------



## deye223 (Aug 13, 2012)

MiracleRepair said:


> Is it just me? Or does anyone else miss those trunk monkey commercials every time they see Mastermind's avatar?



mate the first time i seen them i just about wet me self absolute corker


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 13, 2012)

deye223 said:


> you can't spell for poo :big_smile:


It was random # lol:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 13, 2012)

Wanna' know the difference between a Stihl Dealer and Stihl the Company??

When the dealer performs warranty work he makes money (he sends the bill to Stihl the Company), Stihl the Company loses money when the dealer performs warranty work.
Ya' just flat can't equate the dealer with the company... it don't work that way.


----------



## wampum (Aug 13, 2012)

This thread was reported yesterday,I have been following it since. It did not start out too good but it has come full circle.I have to hand it to you guys,it just in my opinion shows what a great bunch of guys we have on AS.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 13, 2012)

rolltide said:


> So what your saying is I try to sell everyone a 290, 291? Not even close. I dont even mention the 290 unless the customer request it. I love these " all stihl dealer" post. Not this one bud.:censored:



Maybe you don't but I'd bet if I walked into 10 Stihl dealers 9 would push the 290- 291. Steve


----------



## russhd1997 (Aug 13, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> Maybe you don't but I'd bet if I walked into 10 Stihl dealers 9 would push the 290- 291. Steve



My Stihl dealer didn't try to push anything on me. When I bought my MS290 it was MY choice. I looked at all of the saws he had on the shelves and started asking questions. He explained the differences to me and I chose the MS290.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2012)

The reason the MS 290 is the best selling saw is probably because they push it, who is really gonna go in looking for an overweight underpowered saw?


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 13, 2012)

wampum said:


> This thread was reported yesterday,I have been following it since. It did not start out too good but it has come full circle.I have to hand it to you guys,it just in my opinion shows what a great bunch of guys we have on AS.


Well a bunch of guys is right, I dont know about a bunch of great guys.:msp_biggrin: Im kidding of course.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 13, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> The reason the MS 290 is the best selling saw is probably because they push it, who is really gonna go in looking for an overweight underpowered saw?



You would be surprised. Its usually people going from wild things, they are looking for the stihl name and a 20 bar. Its kinda funny.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 13, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> Maybe you don't but I'd bet if I walked into 10 Stihl dealers 9 would push the 290- 291. Steve


 You may be right there but not here.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2012)

rolltide said:


> Sounds likes a plan my friend. I myself do not drink anymore but the rest sounds good.



We arseholes always like a designated driver....


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 13, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> The reason the MS 290 is the best selling saw is probably because they push it, who is really gonna go in looking for an overweight underpowered saw?



The reason the 290 is a great seller is that its priced right for a homeowner and plenty enough power to cut most of what said homeowner wants to cut. Its not really overweight for its intended purpose.
If you were using it all day every day that would be a different story, but thats what pro saws are for.


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 13, 2012)

Im learning new stuff every day from this thread 

Like Andyshine77 is a cookie cutter :jester:


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2012)

No, that is not the reason.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2012)

the 025 had it's place, the 029 another place, pro versions juxtaposed against the 029/039, well it was simple math......

Personally, I am the type to spend an extra $100 or two to get the good stuff, but the rest of the world, well.........


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 13, 2012)

wampum said:


> This thread was reported yesterday,I have been following it since. It did not start out too good but it has come full circle.I have to hand it to you guys,it just in my opinion shows what a great bunch of guys we have on AS.



So who's the rat thats been turning us in?


----------



## JustinM (Aug 13, 2012)

Ive personally always been pleased with the quality of Stihl Chainsaws. Even the prosumer models I have used / worked on seem to be of decent quality (certainly not pro, but decent) but I can tell you I was NOT impressed with the "quality" of the BG55 blower. 

I'll preface that by saying it is their cheapie blower - and - it actually does a pretty good job, when its running. However, if you need to do any work, it is not pretty. I was having trouble with spark, so I took off the coil, and when I put it back on, sheared off the skiniest bolt I have ever seen on an engine. I tried to get the old bolt out of the cylinder but the metal was even softer there & ended up ruining the cylinder. Thankfully I found a used on on ebay & ordered for less than $20 shipped. When it got here I started the arduous task of removing the old on...i had to take everything (and I mean EVERYTHING) off of this engine to get to the cylinder. Somehow busted off a flywheel pin along the way.

I know I shouldnt expect much for a $150 blower, but I was sort of surprised it was that weak/poorly made, being a stihl. All my saws & my FS85 trimmer have been much hardier


----------



## Flatie (Aug 13, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> Theres probably an apology due from me too, I missed 2dogs first post and had a go at what looked like someone stirring the pot and taking shots that weren't called for. At least it sounds like the saw isn't as broke as it was last night
> 
> 
> It turned out to be an interesting thread. I definitely learned something, I'm not 100% sure what though..




Cheers fella :msp_thumbup:
Yeah it's ok us kiwi boys are a hardy bunch  Im sorry for stuff also. 
It has been a very interesting thread. 
Good to see people chiming in with there "cheaper" made equipment stories also. That's the name of the game on forums tell people how you find things, don't hide it away :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Flatie (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok so I got the saw back and the oversize stud is definitely held a lot better in there. No movement what so ever I could see without using heaps of force.  Finally! 

The guy who put the stud in though needs a slap or two for what looks like he used a vice to thread it back into the saw. Squashed the threads down nicely on the stud...lol :bang:
I cleaned the threads up a bit and all in all I'll watch over it to see how it goes. So good so far!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 13, 2012)

Fish said:


> We arseholes always like a designated driver....



I like being the dd. Tons of fun


----------



## huskydave (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't know much about this thread but Ive owned Husqvarnas Stihls and many others and I tend to believe that some features are good and some are bad. I always liked the switches on the Stihls better. They are easier to use in bad weather. I always liked the Husqvarna air filtration system . I don't have to clean the air filter as often. I can't say one is better than the other from what I have experienced and I don't baby anything. I hate the stihl flip caps and I love the husqvarna caps but really it boils down to your dealer and service and know how of the guy running the saw. I have never tried a Mikita/dolmar saw but I won't knock them either but thats just me.


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 13, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> Maybe you don't but I'd bet if I walked into 10 Stihl dealers 9 would push the 290- 291. Steve



I have 3 dealers close by. Two have been in the business a long time. They carry pro and homeowner saws. They help you pick out what you'll be satisfied with. The other dealer is new. Carries no pro saws at all. Has a shelf full of MS29-'s plus a few smaller saws. You already know what he wants you to look at.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 13, 2012)

Flatie said:


> Ok so I got the saw back and the oversize stud is definitely held a lot better in there. No movement what so ever I could see without using heaps of force.  Finally!
> 
> The guy who put the stud in though needs a slap or two for what looks like he used a vice to thread it back into the saw. Squashed the threads down nicely on the stud...lol :bang:
> I cleaned the threads up a bit and all in all I'll watch over it to see how it goes. So good so far!! :msp_biggrin:



Still sounds like you need this 210 I got.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 13, 2012)

huskydave said:


> I don't know much about this thread but Ive owned Husqvarnas Stihls and many others and I tend to believe that some features are good and some are bad. I always liked the switches on the Stihls better. They are easier to use in bad weather. I always liked the Husqvarna air filtration system . I don't have to clean the air filter as often. I can't say one is better than the other from what I have experienced and I don't baby anything. I hate the stihl flip caps and I love the husqvarna caps but really it boils down to your dealer and service and know how of the guy running the saw. I have never tried a Mikita/dolmar saw but I won't knock them either but thats just me.



Some like Huskies, some like Stihl's. I like them both, and STIHL is my latest.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## hoeyrd2110 (Aug 13, 2012)

my cheapy 42cc craftsman has a ported muffler and wears a 18" bar with 91vxl chain. i've tried and tried to hurt the thing(cause i want a 5100). that crap saw absolutely rips thru wood. it was the main saw for 8 cords of wood a year and blow downs for the last 4 seasons of course until i got CAD last year and now have to many saws to count. it's my loaner now if someone needs one cause i know it won't break. and never once has my toolless chain tensioner/nut given me a problem.....best saw is the one you enjoy. i have worked for a echo/dolmar/tanaka dealer for the last 7 years i try 110% to get the customers equipment fixed under warranty. because a happy customer means a returning customer.


come to think about it i miss that little bugger maybe i'll take it for a spin tomorrow. noticed a few leeners from the driveway:msp_biggrin:


edit: oh btw i just read this whole thread and it was like walking into the bathroom and seeing **** all over the walls...amazingly i learned quite a bit about the cheaper stihls


----------



## spacemule (Aug 13, 2012)

A good dealer of *anything* should not push his own opinions on his customers, but rather respect their ability to make their own decisions. When presenting saws, he should neutrally give the pros and cons of each one, and not give his own opinion on which to go with unless he's asked. Furthermore, he should ask the customer what he's looking for in a saw.

Quality? 
Price?
Reliability?
Good handling?
Longevity?
Serviceability?

The answers to these questions will point to different saws from any maker.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 14, 2012)

mountainlake said:


> Maybe you don't but I'd bet if I walked into 10 Stihl dealers 9 would push the 290- 291. Steve



Takes me back several years. Needed to replace a high mileage Johnyred. Asked for a good 20" saw. Yep, 290. "I haven't heard much good about them". Took a 310 out the door. So, yes, he tried to push a 290. 

Harry K


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 14, 2012)

H 2 H said:


> Im learning new stuff every day from this thread
> 
> Like Andyshine77 is a cookie cutter :jester:



Have u seen him I'm pretty certain he likes cookies  j/k


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 14, 2012)

spacemule said:


> A good dealer of *anything* should not push his own opinions on his customers, but rather respect their ability to make their own decisions. When presenting saws, he should neutrally give the pros and cons of each one, and not give his own opinion on which to go with unless he's asked. Furthermore, he should ask the customer what he's looking for in a saw.
> 
> Quality?
> Price?
> ...


An MS290 will do all things except #4 very well imo. So should they push that saw?


----------



## spacemule (Aug 14, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> An MS290 will do all things except #4 very well imo. So should they push that saw?


I don't think a salesman should "push" any saw. A salesman should be a reference, not a dictator.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 14, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> Have u seen him I'm pretty certain he likes cookies  j/k



Cookies and cream ice cream to be exact.

And no, I'm not too bad at cutting cookies either.

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g9xxN9a4Kw8?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g9xxN9a4Kw8?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 14, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Cookies and cream ice cream to be exact.
> 
> And no, I'm not too bad at cutting cookies either.
> 
> <object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g9xxN9a4Kw8?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g9xxN9a4Kw8?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



OH MY; he is a cookie MONSTER ! :msp_scared:


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 14, 2012)

bcorradi said:


> An MS290 will do all things except #4 very well imo. So should they push that saw?



Yes; the MS290 is a good saw at a very agreeable price tag. That said, considering it's weight, If I'm going to lug a heavy saw around, I want all the CC's I can get in it.:chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 14, 2012)

spacemule said:


> I don't think a salesman should "push" any saw. A salesman should be a reference, not a dictator.



That's a little over the top. Pushing a saw doesn't make a dictator out of a salesman. If that was the case, the customer would be forced to buy the saw.


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2012)

Many small dealers do not even carry certain models, because they rarely sell. The MS290/029 has been a huge seller for 20 years, the 025/ms250 sold great/ as did the 017/MS170 too.

Small dealers hate looking at their money tied up in saws that don't move.


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 14, 2012)

ChainLightning said:


> My mom bought a MS190 (not sure but I think that was it) a few years ago and ended up getting rid of it because it would not run right. Well, nothing could be done because it had non-adjustable jets. You can thanks the EPA for that.


Non-adjustable jets, limiter caps, cat mufflers - those are not required by the regulations, they're just the cheap and stupid "solutions" brought to you by corporations that don't want to invest in product development. As we're seeing now it was possible all along to meet these emissions requirements and vastly improve the saw design _*and *_performance, but these companies people get so attached to were perfectly happy to keep taking your money for junk. They were busy spending it on management bonuses. Corporations - I guess you kinda need 'em but you don't have to like 'em and you sure shouldn't ever trust 'em.

When I'm considering a saw one of the first things I like to look at is the IPL - how it is designed and put together is far more important than the name on the side.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 14, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> That's a little over the top. Pushing a saw doesn't make a dictator out of a salesman. If that was the case, the customer would be forced to buy the saw.



You may not mind being told what to buy. The average customer does.


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 14, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> When I'm considering a saw one of the first things I like to look at is the IPL - how it is designed and put together is far more important than the name on the side.



Yep; and with that we remember which Brand it is, and relate that to our friends, and it doesn't take long before people everywhere are promoting that Brand.


----------



## Hotdig (Aug 14, 2012)

spacemule said:


> You may not mind being told what to buy. The average customer does.



I wish the salesman had given me his opinion when I bought my first saw. I knew nothing.

Better yet, I wish I had found arboristsite.com before I bought. 

What a wealth of information and members that are willing to share their years of experience.

I know now, "Ask here and you shall receive"

Thanks to all..........!


----------



## spacemule (Aug 14, 2012)

Hotdig said:


> I wish the salesman had given me his opinion when I bought my first saw. I knew nothing.


Nothing wrong with a salesman giving his opinion when asked. Too many though, don't know how to listen.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 14, 2012)

spacemule said:


> You may not mind being told what to buy. The average customer does.



My only quibble with your statement about dictatorship was that it was incorrect. Almost all customers mind being told what to buy, including me. That doesn't prove your point that pushing product makes a salesman a dictator. 

We're conversing in English, and using logic in our thought processes. You might want to learn a little bit more about the language and about logic and cause/effect. On the other hand, the way you use the language and logic would make you a smashing politician's speech/copy writer.


----------



## spacemule (Aug 14, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> My only quibble with your statement about dictatorship was that it was incorrect. Almost all customers mind being told what to buy, including me. That doesn't prove your point that pushing product makes a salesman a dictator.
> 
> We're conversing in English, and using logic in our thought processes. You might want to learn a little bit more about the language and about logic and cause/effect. On the other hand, the way you use the language and logic would make you a smashing politician's speech/copy writer.



You "might want to familiarize yourself" with what you are bashing. Particularly the use of hyperbole to make a point. My point is solid and remains.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 14, 2012)

spacemule said:


> You "might want to familiarize yourself" with what you are bashing. Particularly the use of hyperbole to make a point. My point is solid and remains.



Yes, I caught the hyperbole. Missing your heavy handed hyperbole would be like sleeping through Minnesota's first hurricane. As simply a personal quirk, I find such hyperbole repugnant in the setting you used. No big deal in the chainsaw world. 

Hey, let me know when you find a salesman who actually is a dictator. I'd like to meet him or her and hear them say: "Buy the MS290 or off with your head, peasant!"


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 14, 2012)

The MS290 is my favorite saw. 

Gary


----------



## Fish (Aug 14, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> The MS290 is my favorite saw.
> 
> Gary



What are you doing to that poor tree????


----------



## spacemule (Aug 14, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> The MS290 is my favorite saw.
> 
> Gary



Does it need any oil?


----------



## russhd1997 (Aug 14, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> The MS290 is my favorite saw.
> 
> Gary



Really! My favorite is my Sachs Dolmar 116si. My MS290 is one of my favorites as well as my 031AV. I don't like my Wild Thing too much because of the lack of anti vibe.


----------



## SilverKing (Aug 14, 2012)

Is a hyperbole one of them Chinese knock off saws?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not liking the title of this thread....
Please make it go away....:biggrin:


----------



## Flatie (Aug 14, 2012)

*Oiling*

Ok so one other thing to note is the oiling or there lack of..... The saw is using one tank of fuel to half a tank of oil...seems very light.
Shouldn't it be 1 for 1?
In fact I touched the bar after a good run and its very hot to the touch ..."not good" IMO.
I can see the bar wearing out way early on this not to mention the chain. Why have they done this? Environment standards? 

Yes all bar holes/ports are clear. Using STIHL bar oil. 

Should I dilute the oil a bit so its more fluid? Would this make it better?
I read some of you have changed over your oilers for higher capacity.

It hasn't leaked from the underneath hose yet...I guess that's positive...lol :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Food213 (Aug 14, 2012)

Flatie said:


> Ok so one other thing to note is the oiling or there lack of..... The saw is using one tank of fuel to half a tank of oil...seems very light.
> Shouldn't it be 1 for 1?
> In fact I touched the bar after a good run and its very hot to the touch ..."not good" IMO.
> I can see the bar wearing out way early on this not to mention the chain. Why have they done this? Environment standards?
> ...



No

Bar, chain and power head are designed to work together. You only need to lubricate the rivets/holes, sliding faces of chain/bar, sprocket tip, and output enough oil to make it back to the drive sprocket. Any excess you see slinging off is throwing money down the drain.

Do not dilute B&C oil unless the weather is cold and the oil isn't flowing.

Higher volume oil pumps are needed in specific applications (i.e. long bar)


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 14, 2012)

Put your bar over a piece of wood or even paper and run it at WOT for a few seconds and if you see a fine mist on it your oiler is working ok.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 14, 2012)

Fish said:


> What are you doing to that poor tree????



I am a tree whisperer... I am nicely telling it to fall over.



spacemule said:


> Does it need any oil?



Why yes... yes it does Rexy! 



russhd1997 said:


> Really! My favorite is my Sachs Dolmar 116si. My MS290 is one of my favorites as well as my 031AV. I don't like my Wild Thing too much because of the lack of anti vibe.



I have to confess... I don't even own an MS290. 



Flatie said:


> Ok so one other thing to note is the oiling or there lack of..... The saw is using one tank of fuel to half a tank of oil...seems very light.
> Shouldn't it be 1 for 1?
> In fact I touched the bar after a good run and its very hot to the touch ..."not good" IMO.
> I can see the bar wearing out way early on this not to mention the chain. Why have they done this? Environment standards?
> ...



Gone are the days of new saws slinging oil off the bar ends when you turn the oiler to max output. The engineers have made a lot of progress in the way of oiling bars and chains. They have determined that it doesn't take near as much oil as they thought in the past. But our way of thinking is more oil is better... so it takes a while to get used to only usin' 1/2 a tank of oil to 1 tank of fuel in newer saws. 

Gary


----------



## Flatie (Aug 14, 2012)

Food213 said:


> No
> 
> Bar, chain and power head are designed to work together. You only need to lubricate the rivets/holes, sliding faces of chain/bar, sprocket tip, and output enough oil to make it back to the drive sprocket. Any excess you see slinging off is throwing money down the drain.
> 
> ...



Ok dokie. Thanking you!


----------



## Flatie (Aug 14, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> I am a tree whisperer... I am nicely telling it to fall over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2012)

SilverKing said:


> Is a hyperbole one of them Chinese knock off saws?



Yep.....sure is. 

As a matter of fact it is the "King" of Chinese knock offs.


----------

